# 04/04 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: What's Next For the Phenomenal One



## TD Stinger

Probably the last time we see AJ on Smackdown for a while. Wouldn’t be surprised if they have AJ’s one on one rematch against Orton tonight to write that story off.

Hopefully we get Nakamura tonight.


----------



## V-Trigger

Hopefully Nakamura debuts.


----------



## Flair Shot

Smackdown after Mania has never been a thing, and i'm not so sure it's going to start now.


----------



## Jay Valero

Big Nak and that's it most likely.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I'm going to stupidly hope Miz gets to do something big here, so turn his shit booking all year around, wont be surprised if he jobs to Ellsworth though.

Hopefully there's zero follow up on Orton vs Wyatt.


----------



## Donnie

Can't wait to watch the AJ STYLES SHOW









Hopefully AJ turns face and gets his one on one rematch, which he' still owed by the way.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Dillienger, Nakamura and Andrade Almas on SD would be an epic night


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well I was excited for Raw and it delivered, I'm not excited for Smackdown but I hope it can prove me wrong.

Will probably get some title rematches tonight, the outcome of them might determine some moves in the draft next week. Wouldn't be surprised to see Naomi vs Alexa tonight, Alexa loses then gets traded for Charlotte next week. Wyatt vs Orton possibly, can't see either of them being drafted next week though.

Styles & Miz are stuck with nothing, Cena too but not sure if we'll see him or not. Styles & Miz will probably get drafted next week.

A couple of debuts or returns will put some life into the show, Nakamura, DIY, Dillinger & Benjamin, not expecting them all tonight but two of the four would be decent.


----------



## Rankles75

Bray irreparably damaged after losing the title in his first feud, and being made to look a total dumb ass in the process 

A no-talent botch machine as women's champion

Ambrose and his utterly non-descript IC title run

Miz getting "rewarded" for an amazing year by getting stuck in a random match, that was just there to push a pukeworthy proposal angle

Smackdown has a *lot* of fires to put out...

Expecting Nakamura to debut, possibly Styles getting traded (although the "draft" announcement last night makes that less certain), Wyatt probably starting a feud with Harper and not much else.


----------



## redban

What an awful preview. I'm truly not excited about anything advertised. 

After seeing their horrendous match on Sunday, I hope WWE finishes the Bray and Orton feud quickly. There is no mileage in this rivalry. 

If it were my call, I would kickstart _Orton vs Miz_ or _Orton vs AJ Styles_.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Hopefully we see either Dillinger or Nak, or maybe DIY. Surely there's no way that RAW can get Nakamura with RAW getting Revival and Joe over the last couple of months.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'll be there tonight! Last show of Mania weekend and I'm in the FRONT ROW baybay :mark: :woo It's my first front row at any WWE event!

Excited to see Dean tonight, hopefully he's not losing the IC title or anything, lol. If he does, I'll call a draft to Raw next week. But if he goes, there goes my main reason for watching SD, cos all my other faves (Roman, Seth, Jericho, Finn etc) are on Raw.

Hyped anyway, cos hey, it's my last WWE show for this year probably, gonna enjoy it!


----------



## Erik.

Not really excited in the slightest.

The only bearable Smackdown match at Wrestlemania was Shane/AJ Styles and the feud is over.

I imagine Wyatt/Orton sadly continues and Wyatt gets his rematch. They will already know who's getting traded next week so if it is AJ, then he won't be out there starting any new feuds. I'd like to think Ambrose/Corbin is pretty much done but it probably isn't.


----------



## Stellar

Hopefully Nakamura but I more so hope to see Dillinger because its long overdue for that guy to move up. If he is going to lose to guys constantly, at least have him do it on the main roster.

Bray will probably go for the title rematch, so i hope that they get it over and done tonight instead of dragging it out. I agree that that feud has no longevity of interest. Styles vs. Orton is more interesting right now, but that roster switch could keep that from happening..

The tag team titles, no preview. I would think that AA are going to get their rematch against the Usos at some point, unless they have plans to move AA to RAW.


----------



## RaymerWins

That preview was terrible. Not from the OP...just the realization that Smackdown has very little to offer as a WM follow-up.

Randy Orton opens the show - more Wyatt fuckery. Erik Rowan returns, him and Bray fight Randy. Harper for the save. Main Event booked.

MITB qualifyer - Miz beats someone, Maryse helps... heels cheat.

Some stupid segment with Mojo...Ryder comes to congratulate him. Some tension is noticeable, hinting towards a feud.

Naomi vs Bliss...re-match for title. Naomi wins, I'm guessing...though I do not understand why. She is terrible.

Top of the hour, AJ Styles. Calls out Shane McMahon, tells him that he quits Smackdown. 

Something to do with tag teams, I don't even remember who the champion is at this point. This division is weak on SD.

Ambrose vs someone in non-title, Corbin attacks with a weapon...says he doesn't want to wrestle Ambrose, he wants to kill him. Something like that. 

MITB qualifyier...someone vs Nakumara. Naku wins.

Main Event, Randy Orton gets pummeled by all three men. Wyatt Family has been reunited, for no explainable reason other than they have nothing better to do with Wyatt.


----------



## tommo010

Nakamura to debut only for him to be traded to Raw next week :vince


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

I wish we'd get an Ambrose/Cena feud, in which Ambrose of course, wins in the end. That would at least be better than Ambrose having to float around having a meaningless mid card title reigns or at least put him back in the world title picture. Anything other than making the guy look like an afterthought. 

Seeing what is next for AJ is always great.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Excited to hopefully see Nakamura.

Always excited to see Styles.

Might fap to Alexa Bliss when she shows up.

Pretty meh about the rest of it. Smackdown had a pretty piss poor showing at 'Mania.


----------



## Therapy

Tonight will be very telling is AJ is staying on Smackdown or not. If he basically takes the night off and has no angle or storyline to pickup post WM.. He's going to RAW..

If an obvious long term story is developed tonight, he'll most likely stay on Smackdown because why start a story that can't be finished?


----------



## Jevo1892

I have 4 tickets for tonight with parking, $200 for all 4 or best offer


----------



## siweltrebor

He's off to Raw.


----------



## Even Flow

Would love to see Nakamura debut, and possibly Tye too. SD needs talent badly, seeing as Raw is packed.


----------



## Bojack

More rambings followed by more ass whoopings for Bray likely.

:waiting


----------



## Reotor

Why do they even have a tag division? The RAW division got both Hardys AND the Revival. SDL got nothing to offer on that front.


----------



## Jay Valero

No spoilers for tonight?


----------



## DammitChrist

- What will be next for AJ Styles after beating the commissioner of the blue brand on the grand stage?
- How will Randy Orton celebrate after winning the WWE title?
- Will a healthy Naomi finally begin to enjoy a real Women's title reign?
- How will John Cena and Nikki Bella celebrate their engagement?
- Will there be any big plans for Mojo Rawley after winning the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## starsfan24

Last Smackdown for AJ. Hoping for Naka and Tye.


----------



## Marco Metelo

I think Aj probably turn face or go feud vs Nakamura.

Or maybe it is just a transition week till the draft.


----------



## WrestleSirius

If AJ is going to RAW, they should send him with a match against Nakamura in main event ,if AJ wins, he gets a title shot, if he loses he goes to Raw


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

In regards to Ambrose, I think he's safe on SD because he hasn't been maxed out there yet. Even if he drops the IC title to Corbin tonight, I don't see him getting drafted. But if he keeps it, maybe we get a swerve and he's traded for KO? The only hang up is that fact that I think they want to keep pushing this Triple H/KO/Joe faction. 

Maybe Trips gets Corbin involved and convinces him that his way doesn't always work and if he sides with him, he can have everything he wants? 

I'd prefer a swerve face to heel turn as the third active guy joining that group. Sans Balor.

Dang, went on a tangent!

EXCITED FOR SMACKDOWN LIVE!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

SDL is gonna need a truckload of surprises and new faces to keep up with what happened on Raw last night.

Thankfully they're past the shitty Mania build and can start rebuilding and rejuvenating...LOL yeah right.

We'll probably see The Drifter debut as he's gone from NXT. [schiavone]That'll put butts in seats.[/schiavone]
Maybe DIY will show up, but if they do what's the point? The SDL tag division is non-existent.
Nakamura will be a big name to shake things up, but who against? The Miz may be the man for the challenge, but it'll just result in another loss for him.

Tbh after what they've done to guys like Bray, Harper, Miz and co recently, I've just lost interest.


----------



## Dibil13

Cena's leaving again, AJ is probably Raw bound, Bray is the same old loser.

Smackdown is starting to look really shit and inferior to Raw. The superstar shake up could save or kill this roster.


----------



## Prayer Police

The Drifter will drift into Smackdown.


----------



## MOXL3Y

Prayer Police said:


> The Drifter will drift into Smackdown.


As of this morning Cageside Seats was reporting he'd likely stay down in NXT.


----------



## Acezwicker

The only hook for Smackdown this week is who is getting called up.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

WrestleSirius said:


> If AJ is going to RAW, they should send him with a match against Nakamura in main event ,if AJ wins, he gets a title shot, if he loses he goes to Raw


No way, they already wasted Orton vs AJ on smackdown and i'll be damned if they waste AJ vs Nakamura too.


----------



## Uptown King

AJ might be headed to RAW so that is proably what is next for him. I expect the Orton/Bray feud to continue unless Bray gets drafted to RAW and the rematch for the title happens tonight. Corbin/Ambrose could continue or end tonight.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the A show, the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Ace

Nakamura needs to interrupt AJ, that's the segment where he can make the most impact.


----------



## december_blue

Alexa vs. Naomi tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849383809661493253


----------



## Alright_Mate

DammitC said:


> Will there be any big plans for Mojo Rawley after winning the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal?


Fucking hope not.


----------



## Empress

I hope tonight sets up AJ Styles as the #1 contender for the belt. Hopefully, we get a surprise appearance as well.


----------



## 3ku1

Empress said:


> I hope tonight sets up AJ Styles as the #1 contender for the belt. Hopefully, we get a surprise appearance as well.


Well technically in Kayfabe Wyatt deserves a rematch too. So maybe they fight for he #1 contender.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The only thing to look forward to is a Nakamura debut tonight.


----------



## Empress

3ku1 said:


> Well technically in Kayfabe Wyatt deserves a rematch too. So maybe they fight for he #1 contender.


That's true. I'm not sure what they're going to do with Wyatt going forward. I'd prefer AJ feud for the belt. He has momentum on his side.

Also, Orton/Wyatt has lost its appeal IMO. I'm ready for that to be done with. 

I would love it if Styles returned to being a proper face.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

What's next for Miz!? Hoping he becomes number 1 contender... This is surely AJ's last smackdown. Hyped for Nakamura, hoping for DIY too after The Revival went to raw. A lot of hype, see if it delivers


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Funny, this is probably going to be the only Smackdown of the year I actually watch live :lol


Please turn AJ face and debut Swagsuke!


----------



## Kratosx23

Not expecting anything important on this show. Wyatt will either get the build started on losing his rematch or just get kicked down the card outright by losing it tonight. Maybe Nakamura debuts but SmackDown has no stars, so there's no impact in that. Him beating some loser like Ziggler or Miz won't carry any weight.

Oh and don't push Mojo Rawley.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I hope they don't seriously try and give Mojo fucking Rawley a push after that battle royal. Let's hope that's kept as a "mandatory celebrity involvement" thing and has no further ramifications. Dude's fucking embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Hoping Wyatt gets to do something evil tonight, he seriously needs to either go completely sadistic or turn Face, after that horrible booking at WrestleMania he needs amazing booking right now, can't believe they took the belt off him so soon, like Orton needs another run at this time and I like Orton. Ideally I'd have Wyatt get a rematch tonight and win but I know this company probably won't put the title back on him for awhile. 

Hoping for a Nakamura debut, if AJ gets traded which will be sad then getting Nak makes up for it as far as I'm concerned bring on "The King of Strong Style". 

Also the possibilities of Elias Samson (he's got to be showing up) , Andrade "Cien" Almas (maybe?) and Tye Dillinger would be cool , it's exciting, hoping we see them on SmackDown as RAW really doesn't need more people on their brand right now. 

Hoping for the return of Erick Rowan tonight as well, I'm interested to see what he'll do when he returns. Also hoping Luke Harper gets to do something tonight, WWE have really dropped the ball with him since he lost to Orton. Harper could get involved in the IC Title picture. I could also see Harper and Rowan reuniting without Wyatt to go after the Tag Titles because SmackDown really needs more credible teams right now


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849400830457516032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849400235629699072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849400082155937793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849399952275066880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849394498115436546
Don't let me down crowd, I better hear this come 8 o'clock.


----------



## Mango13

Might be the last decent smackdown before they fuck the rosters next week. I'm still really hoping AJ doesn't get moved especially since the news is that Lesnar won't be defending at payback, any main event star that gets moved to RAW is basically fucked.


----------



## Mainboy

Nakamura
DIY
Tye
Shelton 

All to debut and return please.


----------



## Ace

Mango13 said:


> Might be the last decent smackdown before they fuck the rosters next week. I'm still really hoping AJ doesn't get moved especially since the news is that Lesnar won't be defending at payback, any main event star that gets moved to RAW is basically fucked.


 I think Nakamura will do fine replacing AJ.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Keep. AJ. On. SDL. 

Especially if he's not going to be inserted immediately into a title program on Raw.


----------



## Dibil13

I wouldn't put it past WWE to have Nakamura debut tonight then trade him to Raw with AJ next week:lol


----------



## SovereignVA

Is this the very first "SDLive after mania crowd"?

Live at least.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm excited.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mango13 said:


> Might be the last decent smackdown before they fuck the rosters next week. I'm still really hoping AJ doesn't get moved especially since the news is that Lesnar won't be defending at payback, any main event star that gets moved to RAW is basically fucked.


There was a match for SD next week in Boston and AJ was in the promo.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

AJ cuts a promo, brags about beating Shane...but then, THEN, Shinsuke's music hits, we all mark one out, life is good.


----------



## AngryConsumer

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> AJ cuts a promo, brags about beating Shane...but then, THEN, Shinsuke's music hits, we all mark one out, life is good.


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## wkc_23

Those pops for AJ, Nakamura and Shelton Benjamin(If he's there) :banderas


----------



## Mainboy

wkc_23 said:


> Those pops for AJ, Nakamura and Shelton Benjamin(If he's there) :banderas


----------



## DoolieNoted

heeeeeeere we GO!


----------



## Therapy

Let's do it!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

NA-KA-MURA! :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> AJ cuts a promo, brags about beating Shane...but then, THEN, Shinsuke's music hits, we all mark one out, life is good.


Then AJ gets drafted to raw next week and the feud was just a dick tease lol


----------



## Mainboy

:tripsscust That rangers sky sports intro there


----------



## Hawkke

Bray.. 

:gameover

Such a pity, such a waste..


----------



## finalnight

COMMENCE THE FUCKERY PART II!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay

Time for the 1st SD live after Mania, are my peeps here?


----------



## wkc_23

Get to the show already!


----------



## AngryConsumer

I had my doubts... but f*ck did AJ/Shane surpass my expectations quickly!


----------



## Hawkke

finalnight said:


> COMMENCE THE FUCKERY PART II!!!!!


I just hope Johnboi opens the show and fucks right off


----------



## Lok

Here we go!!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

LET'S FUCKING GO


----------



## wkc_23

AngryConsumer said:


> I had my doubts... but f*ck did AJ/Shane surpass my expectations quickly!


Probably the MOTN, quite honestly.


----------



## finalnight

God those crowds must be exhausted, this is their fifth consecutive night of WWE programming.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose vs Corbin Street Fight announced (I assume for the title)


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Fuck me. Does SD usually open with that much pyro?


----------



## drougfree

wkc_23 said:


> Those pops for AJ, Nakamura and Shelton Benjamin(If he's there) :banderas


shelton benjamin :tripsscust


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, hopefully they didn’t blow their load all in one night and have at least one big thing for this show. But wouldn’t surprise me if that wasn’t the case.

Hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## Ace

Wow those disclaimers before the show from the announcers is so cringe..


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Blandy Boreton out first.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Corbin and Ambrose will do the match they should have done at WM.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Blandy Borton starting off the show UGH


----------



## Therapy

Oh god.. The "Not your typical crowd" bullshit already


----------



## Mango13

Will be interesting to see how loud the crowd will be tonight, I'm sure they are all burned out by now with 4 days of wrestling


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Randy is a f*cking star, he makes the belt look small tbh.


----------



## wwe9391

THE CHAMP is here!!!


----------



## finalnight

And there they go delegitimizing the crowd again


----------



## Hawkke

This is idiotic..


----------



## DoubtGin

The whole "Bizarro World" shit doesnt even make sense.


----------



## wkc_23

Orton/Wyatt, man that match was hot garbage. I was expecting a lot more.


----------



## TD_DDT

I cringe every time they say people boo who they usually cheer.


----------



## SovereignVA

Appreciate Orton getting booed.

Undertaker distracted a lot of people.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Don't booo the fuckin goat


----------



## Ace

Crowd isn't going to be hot.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I'm gonna be honest. It was a dumb idea to give Orton the belt, especially after Bray just won it. It was a poorly booked tilte picture since RR, but that was the worst decision they've made so far.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

[email protected] WWE

For using these standard scripts for both RAW and SDL as damage control to defend Vince's decisions that we DON'T WANT!


----------



## Leather Rebel

It's sad, because is true. He only needed one RKO.

Also, fuck that "this crowd is bizarro world" thing.


----------



## birthday_massacre

DoubtGin said:


> The whole "Bizarro World" shit doesnt even make sense.


Chaulk it up to


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Randy is a f*cking star, he makes the belt look small tbh.


13-Time! Soak it in! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Hoping they just skip the Wyatt/Orton rematch. Especially as they already feuded late last year.


----------



## wwe9391

haha Randy is loving this.


----------



## Hawkke

Of course we remember Randy, you beat that catch phrase into the ground..


----------



## TD Stinger

Sounds like more boos than cheers tonight for Randy.


----------



## wkc_23

drougfree said:


> shelton benjamin :tripsscust


Drougfree :tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd is 50/50 for Randy


----------



## Xenoblade

if orton can just easily beat bray in a one on one match why the fuck did he do all that shit.. None of it even mattered.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wyatt is such shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> [email protected] WWE
> 
> For using these standard scripts for both RAW and SDL as damage control to defend Vince's decisions that we DON'T WANT!


Well to be fair Vince is yelling in their ears telling them to say that


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Yawn Orton still wasting his time with Bray.

What a misuse of his talent.


----------



## I am the Storm

Boos outta nowhere.:mark:


----------



## wwe9391

Wyatt is 0-3 at WM :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

So Wyatt has a rematch coming... and so does Styles (1-on-1). 

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

"I Quit" or "Last Man Standing" match.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Give me Styles-Orton for the Title, I'm tired of this Wyatt-Orton shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

wwe9391 said:


> Wyatt is 0-3 at WM :lmao


yeah way to put over the young guys at WM Vince

And WWE wonders why it cant build new stars


----------



## DoubtGin

Noooooooo, not ETERNAL DAMNATION !


----------



## Mango13

House of horrors match? da f


----------



## finalnight

These Bray Wyatt promos mean absolutely nothing anymore, he loses the big match, he gives a stupid promo, rinse, repeat.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

A house of horror's match ? :hmmm


----------



## Leather Rebel

Sorry, but they finally made me not care at all about Bray. Or well, don't get any more hopes about his future.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is terrible. :lmao


----------



## Therapy

House Of Horrors match? Oh fuck off with this gimmick match bullshit


----------



## Headliner

House of Horrors? Like that shit you walk through during Halloween when you're a kid?


----------



## Dextro

*yawn* where's our Japanese savior?


----------



## Mordecay

Bray always talk so much and does so little, I honestly don't care about him, which is sad because I was a big fan of him


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

House of Horrors match? lol wut?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Enough of this Wyatt bullshit. Get the rematch over so Orton can move on to AJ


----------



## redban

Get this rematch over tonight. I don't want Bray vs Orton long term; they don't have chemistry.


----------



## Taroostyles

Wyatt has no credibility and this match sounds awful.


----------



## Mainboy

wkc_23 said:


> Drougfree :tripsscust


Drougfree v wkc_23 at WM34.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

ERICK ROWAN!

Tag match baybay!


----------



## DoubtGin

Erick Rowan :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bray is literal dogshit.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Lol Bray is so weak it's painful.


----------



## wwe9391

Erik Rowan is back!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

That mask looks fucking awesome.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Biggest reaction Rowan has ever got.


----------



## dclikewah

Rowan returns, and the crowd goes mild!


----------



## Lok

Cool mask....Harper in the house!


----------



## finalnight

Finally these morons are doing something with Luke Harper


----------



## AngryConsumer

Rowan is back.... :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

"Oh my God. Eric Rowan is back."

Fire these useless sacks of fucking shit, please. They inject no excitement into these shows with their dreadful announcing.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

nice, Erik Rowan returns to serve his master...nice

now Luke Harper goes for Bray...cool

that salvaged a rubbish bit between Bray and Blandy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Yeah make Bray look like a geek again .

Vince burying SD already


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Rowan is terrible. Harper carried the Wyatts


----------



## Dextro

guess we know what the main event is


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Harper needs to bury Bray.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Rowan chants. I can imagine Vince at backstage "THEY'RE CHANTING FROM MY BOY R0MAN AND HE IS EVEN IN THE OTHER BRAND. I TOLD YOU DAMN IT". :vince5


----------



## Headliner

I really hope they don't turn Harper against Orton to reunite them again.


----------



## wkc_23

Miz is over af :lol... As he should be.


----------



## Nolo King

Can't stand the disclaimer they gave that discredits the audience..


----------



## Hawkke

Of course.. Bray comes out with the upper hand and gets ran off.. leave this company man!! Go somewhere they'll let you use your character right!


----------



## Taroostyles

That segment blew especially to start the post mania show


----------



## Mordecay

I guess Luke forgot he hated Randy. Still :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

Luke Harper is more talented and way more over than Boring Corbin, but Boring Corbin is the one that gets push and Harper is the jobber. SMH.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Dextro said:


> guess we know what the main even is


----------



## I am the Storm

Rowan's mask....

:maisie3


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Nolo King

Oh man, they are continuing all these feuds I guess.

Kinda wish they would move on and give us fresh rivalries..


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dextro said:


> guess we know what the main even is


A tag team match


----------



## AngryConsumer

Maryse.... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Hawkke

Come on Miz and Maryse beat them out of the building and up and down the street with lead pipes!!


----------



## Uptown King

Dextro said:


> guess we know what the main event is


I figured it be Bray vs. Orton in a house of horrors match.


----------



## Mango13

If Naomi drops the title here like they did to ryder with the IC title ima die laughing


----------



## TD Stinger

#1: I hope Nakamura debuts during the Miz thing. Cena isn't actually there right?

#2: Of course they wait for the show after Mania to have Ambrose vs. Corbin in a Street Fight.

#3: I hope they don't go the predicable route and have Harper join the Wyatts again.


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena's getting traded.

Long as AJ, Ambrose and Miz stay on SDLive I'll be set.

Anyone who goes to Raw is fucked.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I reckon Nakamura debuts against Miz.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Bliss getting that belt back and everyone knew it was happening. 

Nice WM moment for Naomi tho


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Smackdown has started off meh so far. Should have started with AJ if they wanted to get this crowd pumped


----------



## birthday_massacre

Nolo King said:


> Oh man, they are continuing all these feuds I guess.
> 
> Kinda wish they would move on and give us fresh rivalries..


They need to get the rematches out of the way first


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

This match is going to be bad.

The 2 worst workers in the company in a singles match :lmao
Smackdown B show 4 life.


----------



## wkc_23

The amount of booty and thighs that are coming up next :damn


----------



## Therapy

Nolo King said:


> Can't stand the disclaimer they gave that discredits the audience..


Vince is so terrified of anyone reacting in a way other than what he wants them to..


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

meh segment, Blandy bores the socks off me, Bray was cool but now is just weird and made to look weak, Rowan returning was good, Harper helping Randy seems odd? 

could've been worse I guess, can't say I am too interested in Naomi v Bliss rematch either tbh


----------



## finalnight

They missed a big opportunity to have Teddy Long make another cameo and set up a tag team match


----------



## Uptown King

Nolo King said:


> Oh man, they are continuing all these feuds I guess.
> 
> Kinda wish they would move on and give us fresh rivalries..


They will when the big shake up happens next week, this is just putting closure on some feuds.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> #1: I hope Nakamura debuts during the Miz thing. Cena isn't actually there right?
> 
> #2: Of course they wait for the show after Mania to have Ambrose vs. Corbin in a Street Fight.
> 
> #3: I hope they don't go the predicable route and have Harper join the Wyatts again.


#4 Adam Cole chants need to happen


----------



## Xenoblade

FFS this trash ROFL..

I don't give a damn about bray wyatt.. He is a pathetic loser.. He wins nothing, STFUP..


----------



## birthday_massacre

SovereignVA said:


> Cena's getting traded.
> 
> Long as AJ, Ambrose and Miz stay on SDLive I'll be set.
> 
> Anyone who goes to Raw is fucked.


I really hope Owens and Rollins go to SD. But since Owens is champion doubt it will happen. Maybe at least Rollins willl make the move.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Bliss getting that belt back and everyone knew it was happening.
> 
> Nice WM moment for Naomi tho


Would be a horrible decision, if Alexa Bliss becomes a 3x women's champion in less than a year, Something is seriously wrong with the company, it would be far worst than the reigns push the only difference is no one really cares about the women.


----------



## -XERO-

DoubtGin said:


> Noooooooo, not ETERNAL DAMNATION !


----------



## Mordecay

Naomi gets rid of Alexa tonight, new challenger coming? Carmella or Natalya?


----------



## Uptown King

Maybe Miz and Maryse get to beat down Cena and Nikki tonight to get the last laugh in the storyline. Will make up for the defeat on sunday.


----------



## Ace

AJ and Nakamura in the ME?

Nakamura closes the show after a kinshasa to AJ.


----------



## Xenoblade

Nolo King said:


> Oh man, they are continuing all these feuds I guess.
> 
> Kinda wish they would move on and give us fresh rivalries..


Exactly I think raw is going to be the better show this week..

Smackdown just seems to be continuing the exact same stuff from their wrestlemania build..

Raw felt fresh and new.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Naomi gets rid of Alexa tonight, new challenger coming? Carmella or Natalya?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Why are they showing raw people on SD? Its supposed to be a competition.


----------



## finalnight

Wow, Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Uptown King

Mordecay said:


> Naomi gets rid of Alexa tonight, new challenger coming? Carmella or Natalya?


Or maybe an NXT call up from the womens division.


----------



## Mainboy

That pitbull song is outstanding.


----------



## TD_DDT

Smackdown is B show again. sad


----------



## Mango13

Legit nothing to get excited about with that main event lol


----------



## Therapy

OMG I AM FEELING THE GLOW!! DO YOOOOOOU FEEEEEL IT???

Ugh


----------



## Uptown King

birthday_massacre said:


> Why are they showing raw people on SD? Its supposed to be a competition.


Both shows promote each other weekly.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Happy for Naomi.


----------



## Ace

I think they'll debut Tye against Miz.

There's 6 weeks till the next SD PPV so dont be surprised to see a few NXT guys debut the following weeks.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The Champion coming out first. 


FUCK. OFF.


----------



## Mordecay

It wouldn't surprise me if Naomi loses here, they love to beat their people on their hometown


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'd rather feel Bliss than the glow. :jericho3


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mordecay said:


> Naomi gets rid of Alexa tonight, new challenger coming? Carmella or Natalya?


Too bad it wont be Asuka


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Naomi will win this, Alexa drops down, hopefully a good feud for the title between Naomi and Natalya or someone.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

This will be the first and only time I hope Naomi wins a match in her career.

Hopefully she then feuds with Carmella.


----------



## Uptown King

I think Harper reunites with his family tonight.


----------



## finalnight

Smackdown is killing a lot of time tonight on highlights


----------



## Mordecay

Uptown King said:


> Or maybe an NXT call up from the womens division.


Asuka is still champion, the rest are not ready


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Randy/Harper v Wyatt/Rowan...wow that's gonna suck, and will end in a fucking RKO I can see it now -_-


----------



## Victor Chaos

Take back what's yours Blissful One.


----------



## Nicky Midss

randy orton sucks


----------



## Irrelevant

This Alexa Riddler(?) gear is ugly imo.


----------



## DoubtGin

so 
Naomi vs Alexa
Corbin vs Ambrose Street Fight
Wyatts vs Harper/Orton

does not really look that promising, tbh


----------



## finalnight

AngryConsumer said:


> I'd rather feel Bliss than the glow.


Honestly I would not complain at all with having either one


----------



## Uptown King

finalnight said:


> Smackdown is killing a lot of time tonight on highlights


I don't think they will match RAW from last night.


----------



## I am the Storm

Alexa!!!!!


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Irrelevant said:


> This Alexa Riddler(?) gear is ugly imo.


It's so bad, she saved her worst gear for Mania


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> The amount of booty and thighs that are coming up next :damn


*BOOTY ROCKIN' EVEYRWHERE!*


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Uptown King said:


> I think Harper reunites with his family tonight.


god I hope so, otherwise it's gonna be rubbish.

Harper turning on Orton would make up for it


----------



## Nolo King

This match again. lol. I'll enjoy it I guess.. Please end this rematch clause crap soon..


----------



## Therapy

Home town Champ in a match.. You know how Vince loves burying home town Champions..


----------



## kristie wilson

Mordecay said:


> Naomi gets rid of Alexa tonight, new challenger coming? Carmella or Natalya?


anything's possible.


----------



## SovereignVA

Okay, so filler Smackdown until the trade.

Not sure if I should just peace out now...


----------



## Uptown King

DoubtGin said:


> so
> Naomi vs Alexa
> Corbin vs Ambrose Street Fight
> Wyatts vs Harper/Orton
> 
> does not really look that promising, tbh


Those 3 matches might not be bad at all.


----------



## Hawkke

Let's see are they going to "Christian/Ryder" Naomi in her hometown tonight? It wouldn't at all surprise me.


----------



## birthday_massacre

One Winged Angel said:


> I think they'll debut Tye against Miz.
> 
> There's 6 weeks till the next SD PPV so dont be surprised to see a few NXT guys debut the following weeks.


Tye makes the most sense.


----------



## Wrestling Dave

Uptown King said:


> I don't think they will match RAW from last night.


What, they won't be able to match a bunch of pointless tag matches of no consequence, a boring Heyman promo and a boring Goldberg promo?


----------



## Oneiros

There's bad, and then there's JBL. 

He sucks the excitment out of everything.


----------



## finalnight

Therapy said:


> Home town Champ in a match.. You know how Vince loves burying home town Champions..


But she won at Wrestlemania...


----------



## Irrelevant

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> It's so bad, she saved her worst gear for Mania


She should have saved her Super(wo)man gear that she wore at EC for Mania.


----------



## Ace

This show has been really lackluster so far...

Rest of the show isn't looking promising either.

It's all on Nakamura's debut.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Adverts are the only thing that can prevent this being a train wreck.


----------



## AngryConsumer

SovereignVA said:


> Okay, so filler Smackdown until the trade.
> 
> Not sure if I should just peace out now...


You mean a Erick Rowan surprise return didn't put you directly on the edge of your seat?! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Uptown King

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> god I hope so, otherwise it's gonna be rubbish.
> 
> Harper turning on Orton would make up for it


I wouldn't mind a Harper solo run as I think he has promise on his own. A feud between him and Rowan could be interesting.


----------



## KingCosmos

finalnight said:


> But she won at Wrestlemania...


Zack Ryder won at mania......


----------



## Xenoblade

Yawndown already feeling drastically inferior to raw.


----------



## kristie wilson

I want mauro back!!!


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Alexa selling that leg lariat like it was death. :lol Happy to see her still rocking that Riddler-inspired gear. :sk


----------



## Therapy

One Winged Angel said:


> This show has been really lackluster so far...
> 
> Rest of the show isn't looking promising either.
> 
> It's all on Nakamura's debut.


Not a single peep about AJ.. My "Going to RAW" meter is twitching...


----------



## spagbol

Why does JBL/whoever tells him what to say think the wahbulance bullcrap is good enough to keep saying whenever he gets the chance?


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Uptown King said:


> I wouldn't mind a Harper solo run as I think he has promise on his own. A feud between him and Rowan could be interesting.


I like Harper as well but I dunno he is quite at main event level tbh, maybe with a good feud with someone though, I just really don't want another match which ends "RKO, OH MY GOD RANDY GETS THE PIN" because my god is Orton dull.


----------



## Uptown King

Would not make sense for Naomi to lose tonight after winning just a couple days ago. For all of that they could of just had Bliss retain the belt at Mania.


----------



## finalnight

KingCosmos said:


> Zack Ryder won at mania......


Was it in his hometown? Because that is what I was responding to.


----------



## DoubtGin

Uptown King said:


> Those 3 matches might not be bad at all.


I think they will actually be decent, but this show should not be about good matches, imo. 

RAW is usually shit, but last night definitely felt like a new start with debuts and "big moments" (I think Zayn vs Jinder was the only filler segment).

This does not really feel too different from last week's Smackdown. Of course there is lots of time left, but 1/4 is already over with nothing really happening.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Raw beats SD easily this week.

Nearly 30 mins in and I'm bored already.


----------



## Mango13

Therapy said:


> Not a single peep about AJ.. My "Going to RAW" meter is twitching...


Sadly it does look like that will probably happen, which is a death sentence since there will be no heavyweight title to feud over.


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Ace

Therapy said:


> Not a single peep about AJ.. My "Going to RAW" meter is twitching...


 His last appearance on SD will end with a kinshasa :mj2


----------



## Uptown King

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> I like Harper as well but I dunno he is quite at main event level tbh, maybe with a good feud with someone though, I just really don't want another match which ends "RKO, OH MY GOD RANDY GETS THE PIN" because my god is Orton dull.


I'm sure Harper can be a solid mid carder, which is what SDL needs. Also it might end with Bray and Rowan getting the win, with Bray pinning Harper.


----------



## Mordecay

The problem with this SD is that most have been announced either on RAW or in Mania. The only "big" surprise left is Nakamura. RAW saw the return of Balor, SD saw the return of Rowan, I think that pretty much sums it up


----------



## Strategize

Naomi's gear looks so bad.


----------



## KingCosmos

I really don't care for anything but Nakamura. If he appears it beats RAW and Mania


----------



## Irrelevant

Whoa are they chanting asshole at Alexa? Nice.


----------



## Uptown King

Delete chants.


----------



## DoubtGin

Mordecay said:


> The problem with this SD is that most have been announced either on RAW or in Mania. The only "big" surprise left is Nakamura. RAW saw the return of Balor, SD saw the return of Rowan, I think that pretty much sums it up


I can totally see DIY showing up as well.


----------



## Victor Chaos

J'onn J'onzz said:


> There's bad, and then there's JBL.
> 
> He sucks the excitment out of everything.


I've already hit my mute button.


----------



## starsfan24

The hell is Naomi's gear?


----------



## Mordecay

Otunga, shut the fuck up, you are useless


----------



## Mango13

God I would rather watch the show on mute then listen to this shitty commentary.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

No one into this match, beachball mania is running wild brother!


----------



## Uptown King

Mordecay said:


> The problem with this SD is that most have been announced either on RAW or in Mania. The only "big" surprise left is Nakamura. RAW saw the return of Balor, *SD saw the return of Rowan, I think that pretty much sums it up*


*

*

A return that saw a pop from the crowd with Rowan chants.


----------



## Dextro

I'm so pumped for Nakamura's entrance to the main roster, but also scared as shit because of the booking history of Japanese talent in the WWE. PLEASE don't fuck this up...


----------



## birthday_massacre

J'onn J'onzz said:


> There's bad, and then there's JBL.
> 
> He sucks the excitment out of everything.


yeah he is the worse, they should just let Graves and Tom do SD as a two man team.


----------



## Xenoblade

JBL and Otunga are absolutely horrific on commentary.. Fire them..


----------



## Therapy

Dem soft as fuck punches..


----------



## Irrelevant

Yikes those punches were horrible.


----------



## AngryConsumer

One Winged Angel said:


> His last appearance on SD will end with a kinshasa :mj2


:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Benadryller by Naomi, shades of Ricochet.


----------



## Hawkke

David Otunga is a placeholder in a commentary chair..


----------



## KingCosmos

lol Naomi selling that leg better than Rollins sells his knee


----------



## Rankles75

Storyline wise, why would Rowan wait until Smackdown to return, when he could have helped Bray retain by coming back a couple of days earlier? :/


----------



## dclikewah

One Winged Angel said:


> His last appearance on SD will end with a kinshasa :mj2


Not a chance, you dont set something like that up then go nowhere with it.


----------



## Therapy

"Not your normal crowd"

30 minutes later

... Still calls them the WWE Universe...

Fuck off


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Benadryller by Naomi, shades of Ricochet.


She sure sees indie wrestling, she also uses Mike Bailey's licks


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

The two worst workers on the roster putting in the worst match of the year.

What a surprise.


----------



## starsfan24

God the rear view is so bad. :mj2


----------



## KingCosmos

One Winged Angel said:


> His last appearance on SD will end with a kinshasa :mj2












AJ had his time.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Crowd shouting SWEEEET after every 2 count


----------



## Ace

dclikewah said:


> Not a chance, you dont set something like that up then go nowhere with it.


 It'll legitimize Nakamura.


----------



## Zigglerpops

Irrelevant said:


> Whoa are they chanting asshole at Alexa? Nice.


They chanted it towards the guy who took the beach ball


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Less smarks in this crowd compared to raw, can hear the women and children chanting. Not sure i'd want them to waste nakamura's debut on this...


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

and Bliss taps out just like she did at Mania, gee, I didn't see that coming


----------



## Victor Chaos

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Naomi vs Charlotte is going to be good.


----------



## DoubtGin

Naomi wins so Alexa is out of the title picture for now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

what do people see in Naomi again?


----------



## SovereignVA

The referees reaction to Bliss holding the ropes was funny.


----------



## Headliner

Naomi overselling like hell but I'm glad she retained.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

That match went on about 7 minutes too long


----------



## Irrelevant

Good. The match was pretty bad but I really didn't want to see them put the title back on Bliss for a THIRD time. Now's the time for a new feud. 

I wonder if this means Alexa is going to Raw in the shakeup next week.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

She actually retained :lol

holy shit


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Yay Naomi!!!!!!! :mark FEEL THE GLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SureUmm

Did Alexa think she was in a porno for a second? The fuck was that pin attempt?


----------



## Nolo King

Hmm... more rematches.. That's.. okay?


----------



## Ace

Alexa is probably going to Raw.


----------



## Dextro

Oh hell yeah we get a PG Street Fight GUYS!


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Alexa's ass looks amateurish next to Naomi's.


----------



## drougfree

Alexa lost :YES


----------



## AngryConsumer

35 minutes in and no mention of Styles. 

If that doesn't confirm he's Raw bound...


----------



## Strategize

Just trade Charlotte to smackdown and give her the title straight away.

Also, the crane camera angles on smcakdown are so bad, makes the performers look even smaller than they are.


----------



## HiddenViolence

starsfan24 said:


> God the rear view is so bad. :mj2


I wouldn't mind being on the receiving end


----------



## -XERO-

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *BOOTY ROCKIN' EVEYRWHERE*


*INSTANTANEOUSLY!* :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849413804819664902


----------



## wkc_23

Naomi still selling the knee injury after the match. :bjpenn


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Okay match overall, although I really wish Alexa would cut back on the hair-pull takedowns.

And of course the 'Mania rematch between Ambrose / Corbin is not for the IC Title even though it's a street fight. :renee2


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Corbin vs ambrose again on SD? Why! Unless someone is debuting in that match by interfering and costing ambrose then there is no need! Rematch mania is running wild


----------



## Alright_Mate

Bliss traded for Charlotte, Charlotte vs Naomi for the title, have Charlotte destroy her leg.

Story writes itself.


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL they do this Street Fight on a Smackdown, but not for Wrestlemania 33? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ambrose isn't doing anything for the IC championship. Corbin should put him on the shelf for a few weeks, vacating the title. After the trade deadline, SDL can have six-pack challenge or some sort of tournament for the championship.


----------



## Mango13

Show has been pretty meh so far, hopefully it picks up.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Strategize said:


> Just trade Charlotte to smackdown and give her the title straight away.
> 
> Also, the crane camera angles on smcakdown are so bad, makes the performers look even smaller than they are.


Bad idea, making Charlotte work with any of these women would be such a waste of her talent.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Strategize said:


> Just trade Charlotte to smackdown and give her the title straight away.
> *
> Also, the crane camera angles on smcakdown are so bad, makes the performers look even smaller than they are.*


*
*


That is what Vince wants since SD is the B show in his eyes, he wants it to seem smaller


----------



## Ace

Who gets traded for Bliss? Emma?

Charlotte is taking on Nia and Sasha is probably going to face Bayley soon.


----------



## Flair Flop

Charlotte/Alexa trade is happening.


----------



## wkc_23

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Alexa's ass looks amateurish next to Naomi's.


Your sig bro. That's the shit I like atass


----------



## Xevoz

Charlotte should come to SD while Bliss goes to RAW. Her and Becky can feud for the title after she disposes Naomi. Add Asuka to the mix later on too.


----------



## Ace

DammitC said:


> LOL they do this Street Fight on a Smackdown, but not for Wrestlemania 33? :lol


 I wonder why? :HHH2


----------



## Uptown King

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ambrose isn't doing anything for the IC championship. Corbin should put him on the shelf for a few weeks, vacating the title. After the trade deadline, SDL can have six-pack challenge or some sort of tournament for the championship.


Its the booking that isn't doing anything with the IC title. It hasn't been relevant in years, even though Miz's reign was good but still booking has killed the title. I'm quite sure if booking was good Dean would be having a good run with the IC title.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Bad idea, making Charlotte work with any of these women would be such a waste of her talent.


She would have Nattie, Becky, Bliss, and Mickey James.

How is that wasting her talent?


----------



## Nolo King

Uptown King said:


> They will when the big shake up happens next week, this is just putting closure on some feuds.


I hope so.

RAW actually did a better job by giving new matches though.


----------



## Kinjx11

the B show isn't so good so far


----------



## Strategize

One Winged Angel said:


> Who gets traded for Bliss? Emma?
> 
> Charlotte is taking on Nia and Sasha is probably going to face Bayley soon.


I think both Nia and Charlotte go to SD for Mickie and Alexa.


----------



## Irrelevant

Zigglerpops said:


> They chanted it towards the guy who took the beach ball


Ah I was about to say pretty impressive that they're so over as faces and heels that the crowd is invested but nope. Beachball is more over than most of the roster.


----------



## DoubtGin

one third is over and not one big moment so far


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Xevoz said:


> Charlotte should come to SD while Bliss goes to RAW. Her and Becky can feud for the title after she disposes Naomi. Add Asuka to the mix later on too.


that would be awesome!


----------



## Mango13

Hawkins? wtf


----------



## Ace

Hawkins?

Job to Benjamin?


----------



## Therapy

Oh god.. Curt Hawkins... This SD is fucking awful...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Shinsuke?!?!?!?!?


----------



## starsfan24

Dillinger?

Yessir.


----------



## Rankles75

Naomi the submission specialist? Fuck that noise. Get Asuka on Smackdown and have her break that botch machine in half...


----------



## Uptown King

Genetically Superior said:


> Charlotte/Alexa trade is happening.


I can see that happening.


----------



## Xenoblade

FFS curt Jobkins..

I am starting to regret putting persona 5 down to watch this.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Tye could debut against Hawkins


----------



## DoubtGin

Tye Dillinger debut !!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TYE !! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

YASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kinjx11

10
10
10
10
10


----------



## wkc_23

Tye :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dextro

10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## CoverD

Annnnd there it is...


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

TYE DILLINGER comes out after being called out by Curt Hawkins, nice


----------



## Alright_Mate

Finally!!!

10,10,10


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Holy shit, Curt Hawkins is still employed. :mase

DILLINGER IS HERE!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Hey it's Tye Dillinger!!! 10! 10! 10!


----------



## Mordecay

This is such a random debut


----------



## Mango13

Tye!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hello, Perfect 10! :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Hooray!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

The number don't lie!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Nice to see Tye finally get called up.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Why is everyone debuting to an open challenge :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

That was really quick.


----------



## Nolo King

Thank goodness, Smackdown hasn't had enough enhancement talent lately.


----------



## Kinjx11

the B show is doing B show stuff


----------



## Roxinius

Jobber vs jobber not even an hour in and sd is dead in the water


----------



## Uptown King

Well we get our NXT call up.


----------



## wwe9391

10 10 10 10 10


----------



## TD Stinger

The Perfect 10 Bitches!


----------



## King-of-the-World

So where tf is Nakamura  I presume if he doesn't debut tonight he'll be part of the "shakeup" next week?


----------



## Irrelevant

Well shit. About damn time Dillinger!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I saw that Brock Lesnar guy, lol.


----------



## SureUmm

The WWE Universe loves their memes Maggle!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Stinger Fan said:


> Nice to see Tye finally get called up.


Agree wholeheartedly...this guy deserved it for a long time. Hopefully he gets treated better than Tyler Breeze on the main roster.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Wow 2 bland jobbers going at it. Tye is terrible


----------



## Honey Bucket

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Why is everyone debuting to an open challenge :lmao


Because they're creatively redundant.


----------



## Therapy

Vince needs to tell wrestlers to wash their hands after applying bronzer.. Nothing worse than when the camera shows someones palms and you see nothing but tan lines..


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Dillinger on SDL :fuckyeah


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

im torn about this, it ends the Tye-Sanity feud from NXT but it's good to see Dillinger get a shot on a main show


----------



## HiddenViolence

:lol That felt really anticlimatic


----------



## TD Stinger

King-of-the-World said:


> So where tf is Nakamura  I presume if he doesn't debut tonight he'll be part of the "shakeup" next week?


Show is a long way from being over. Still could happen tonight.


----------



## Kinjx11

imagine WWE DRAFT next week where Tye gets drafted back to NXT


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

TYE!!!!! 10 10 10 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky Midss

jobkins


----------



## birthday_massacre

King-of-the-World said:


> So where tf is Nakamura  I presume if he doesn't debut tonight he'll be part of the "shakeup" next week?


My guess he will come out during AJs promo


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Headliner

AJ Styles uses that move regularly. Tye can't use that as a finisher.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ can't stay on SD long, he uses Tye's finisher as a regular move :lol


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I FUCKING LOVE TYE DILLINGER :x :x


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This dude is kinda blah tbh. Doubt he'll be added to my sig...


----------



## Irrelevant

:lol Why did Hawkins ever come back?


----------



## Xenoblade

Tye dillinger kind of makes what daniel bryan did feel less impressive..

Clearly it isn't that hard to get a chant over.


----------



## Kinjx11

a B show win


----------



## Victor Chaos

King-of-the-World said:


> So where tf is Nakamura  I presume if he doesn't debut tonight he'll be part of the "shakeup" next week?


He's go where all the former NXT champions go. Raw.


----------



## Nolo King

Good showing. May wanna change the finisher seeing how AJ Styles' uses it with poor results..


----------



## birthday_massacre

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AJ can't stay on SD long, he uses Tye's finisher as a regular move :lol


Or he can stop using it and swap in a new move in his set.


----------



## wkc_23

Tye would make for a pretty awesome IC title holder, in the future.


----------



## HiddenViolence

He will be a jobber before long


----------



## Saiyanjin2

SDL is a Perfect 10!


----------



## Therapy

Seriously. Did they just erase AJ from the show entirely? He's been carrying this show for months and is suddenly MIA...


----------



## The Reaper

Jesus Tye And Rowan sure hope Smackdown gets Nakamura tonight cause these are pretty disappointing appearances.


----------



## -XERO-

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


*Damn, Naomi was actually ROCKIN' IT too!* :evil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849420121315487744


----------



## TD_DDT

Tye is the perfect midcarder


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AJ can't stay on SD long, he uses Tye's finisher as a regular move :lol


Tbf Big E used Bayley's finisher regularly, even he used it in a random mixed tag match teaming with her lol


----------



## SureUmm

Headliner said:


> AJ Styles uses that move regularly. Tye can't use that as a finisher.


He can against....













Curt Hawkins!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Why is everyone debuting to an open challenge :lmao


I guess it is a easy way to debut people without having to put to much effort into it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Two windows for Nakamura's main roster debut. 

The Miz segment or whenever they decide to give us Styles. :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

I hope they give Mojo a segment. Please, try to give the ATGMBR some meaning.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheatricalEssence said:


> He will be a jobber before long


He was a jobber in NXT


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Wow this guy seems very charismatic! (I don`t watch NXT)


----------



## StylesP1

Tye is who I wanted the most!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Tbf Big E used Bayley's finisher regularly, even he used it in a random mixed tag match teaming with her lol


I mean that's at least different, the gender changes a lot there :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

That debut and victory were simply...










Really happy for Tye. Dude was in the WWE for a cup of coffee as a jobber on ECW, got fired, worked his ass off on the indies, got rehired, found new life in NXT and is finally being given a proper shot on the main roster. :clap


----------



## Strategize

Relax, AJ will be on the show.


----------



## redban

Xenoblade said:


> Tye dillinger kind of makes what daniel bryan did feel less impressive..
> 
> Clearly it isn't that hard to get a chant over.


Exactly what I was thinking when I saw how many people in the crowd were raising their hands. And at least half probably never saw this fella and his chant before.


----------



## Ace

Therapy said:


> Seriously. Did they just erase AJ from the show entirely? He's been carrying this show for months and is suddenly MIA...


 It's there way of easing him off the show and getting his replacement (Nakamura) over. I expect him to be written off SD and be traded to Raw.


----------



## Roxinius

Xenoblade said:


> Tye dillinger kind of makes what daniel bryan did feel less impressive..
> 
> Clearly it isn't that hard to get a chant over.


Yeah but the yes chant will keep going once this guy is gone the 10 chant will die too


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I saw that Brock Lesnar guy, lol.


He always wears the same shirt. I wonder if he has multiples of the same shirt or if he just wears the same one a lot? If he only has one I hope he washes it lol!


----------



## HiddenViolence

birthday_massacre said:


> He was a jobber in NXT


True :lol


----------



## THughes87

Therapy said:


> Seriously. Did they just erase AJ from the show entirely? He's been carrying this show for months and is suddenly MIA...


remember he got fired......


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

If AJ is on last, nakamura is debuting.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Happy Tye finally gets his opportunity on the main roster. Dude's been in developmental in and out for like 10 years lol. Oh the irony :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

TYE!


----------



## wkc_23

TheatricalEssence said:


> He will be a jobber before long


He shouldn't. Dude is pretty fucking over and is a solid wrestler. I think the mid card is a PERFECT 10 fit for him.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

AngryConsumer said:


> Two windows for Nakamura's main roster debut.
> 
> The Miz segment or whenever they decide to give us Styles. :lol


Or Ambrose wins and Nakamura debuts. :draper2

Face Nakamura vs Heel Ambrose the IC title.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I'm sure we'll be seeing AJ before the show is over. Patience people.


----------



## Dextro

AngryConsumer said:


> Two windows for Nakamura's main roster debut.
> 
> The Miz segment or whenever they decide to give us Styles. :lol


I'm betting Styles just because they have a history.


----------



## Uptown King

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Damn, Naomi was actually ROCKIN' IT too!* :evil
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849420121315487744


Dat ass!:surprise:


----------



## Stinger Fan

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Agree wholeheartedly...this guy deserved it for a long time. Hopefully he gets treated better than Tyler Breeze on the main roster.


He's a fun performer to watch. The crowd can easily get into his matches with the "10" chants. Just that alone, I can see him staying a while and getting better treatment than Tyler Breeze. He'll probably get a mid card belt at the least down the line as well


----------



## Mordecay

Sigpic getting the "D" tonight, lucky Tye :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Stellar

I feel bad for Hawkins to be honest. I know that he gets his 2 minutes on TV at least but losing to Dillinger like that. Funny how people were worried about the way Miz lost to Cena. This is an example of "could be worse".

Great to see Dillinger finally on the main roster again.


----------



## StylesP1

Nakamura debuts in the last segment to confront AJ. AJ stays on Smackdown with Nak after the shake up next week.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

probably they are holding back AJ for the main event


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Tye is cool. I wonder if he likes where he is at? Do jobbers like being a jobber? Like do Heath Slater, Titus, Bo Dallas, Curt Hawkins etc like being jobbers?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mojo getting booed lol

He sucks


----------



## Mango13

WTF is this interviewer chick wearing?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Fuck off Mojo.

Delete, delete, delete.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

oh great, now we get reminded that Mojo fucking Rawley won the Battle Royal.


----------



## Nolo King

That suit is pimpin as they would say. I like Mojo and hope he develops his own persona..


----------



## Roxinius

Jesus is Vince booking this shit tonight this first hour had been painful


----------



## the_hound

seriously this fucking clown


----------



## starsfan24

Just hurry up Mojo.


----------



## TD_DDT

CRINGE


----------



## Uptown King

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> probably they are holding back AJ for the main event


For a possible confrontation with Nakamura, maybe.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Heat for Mojo! Rightfully so


----------



## Ace

Mojo is very likable when he's himself.

Needs a much better gimmick.


----------



## Taroostyles

Mojo sucks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is terrible.


----------



## Kinjx11

Mojo's acting got a wide range 

he should do a Marine movie


----------



## AngryConsumer

:tripsscust


----------



## King-of-the-World

birthday_massacre said:


> My guess he will come out during AJs promo


That would be awesome. It's hard to know whether he's bound for Raw or Smackdown given they're moving guys around, but I'd rather a surprise debut, than him being drafted. There would be no excitement in him just showing up for work the next week.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

This guy is awful


----------



## Phaedra

I have an allergic reaction to this mans character ... to the actual guy though, i'm genuinely happy for him because he seems genuinely over awed.


----------



## Mango13

Can you feel it? not really............LMFAO


----------



## Therapy

"Not really" :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

Dasha >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mojo Rawley


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


>


Dude look like Jim Jones.


----------



## Xenoblade

shut the hell up you jobber.. You are just a bridge to connect Gronk to the WWE..

GTFO my screen.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

christ, have someone beat the living crap out of Mojo please.


----------



## wkc_23

Mojo. This fucking guy :lol


----------



## Headliner

That was WOAT. Is there one Mojo fan in this thread?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I see Cena in Mojo and have been since he debuted on SDL.

Hop on DAT train y'all!!

MOJOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TD_DDT

CAN YA FEEL IT DASHA? 

Not really. Little dick.


----------



## Uptown King

Nolo King said:


> That suit is pimpin as they would say. I like Mojo and hope he develops his own persona..


Rob Gronkowski would be better suited for the character/persona.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Roxinius said:


> Jesus is Vince booking this shit tonight this first hour had been painful


at least SD is only two hours lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Of course the shake-up only happens on RAW.


----------



## starsfan24

God Otunga is so bad.


----------



## scshaastin

Can you feel that Dasha?

Not really.

Lol.


----------



## SureUmm

Starting to like Mojo. He's goofy and overbearing, but likeable. Kind of like DDP.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Headliner said:


> That was WOAT. Is there one Mojo fan in this thread?


I. Don't kill me.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Say what you want about Mojo (Yeah he sucks) but he's better than Boring Corbin.


----------



## wkc_23

The G.O.A.T said:


> Dasha >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mojo Rawley


Charly>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Both of them


----------



## Ace

This first hour has sucked ass...


----------



## Trophies

Mojo taking Zach Ryders gimmick. Minus the long Island shit.


----------



## Mango13

Maryse wens3


----------



## Strategize

Nak debuts in the shane segment.


----------



## Dextro

I wouldn't mind a Styles/Nakamura fued. Their Wrestle Kingdom match from a couple years ago made me trickle wad. :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

When will WWE sell Eric Rowan's mask? I would buy it immediately; best Wyatt family mask so far. 

If they come out in Fierce Deity mask I'll I'll buy all his merchandise for life.


----------



## magusnova

Nice job Mojo. They should let him cut Macho Man lite promos more often.


----------



## Taroostyles

Superstar shake up is such a terrible name.


----------



## Uptown King

Buisness about to pick up with Miz and Maryse coming out.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> That was WOAT. Is there one Mojo fan in this thread?


they should call him OHNO Rawley, oh no its him again


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Headliner said:


> That was WOAT. Is there one Mojo fan in this thread?


Me.

I honestly don't see what's so bad about him.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Awesome One and his goddess is next. Business is about to pick up.


----------



## Therapy

The G.O.A.T said:


> Say what you want about Mojo (Yeah he sucks) but he's better than Boring Corbin.


Ehhhh. That's pushing it..


----------



## HiddenViolence

Headliner said:


> That was WOAT. Is there one Mojo fan in this thread?





EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I see Cena in Mojo and have been since he debuted on SDL.
> 
> Hop on DAT train y'all!!
> 
> MOJOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Apparently so...


----------



## Ace

This whole show is built on Nakamura's debut... nothing else important.


----------



## Phaedra

i know it was discussed that miz calls out cena and gets shin ... but i think it might be a little more likely that he gets 'cena's mate' shelton benjamin and they can play it up that way.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Didn't Otunga have tats on his arms that he was trying his hardest to show off not too long ago ? :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

I guess at this point it is obvious they do not care about the SD after WM after all.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Headliner said:


> That was WOAT. Is there one Mojo fan in this thread?


Poor Mojo! Why do so many people hate him anyway? He seems alright, I mean he seems like a good midcard talent and stuff.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> This guy is awful


I'd rather suffer through another reigns world title reign than watch Mojo for five minutes.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## SureUmm

This Subway commercial makes me hate Italian people for being so enthralled by a sandwich.


----------



## Ace

I actually do see *a bit* of Cena in Mojo... just needs a better gimmick.


----------



## SpeedStick

Taroostyles said:


> Superstar shake up is such a terrible name.


Why not just call it "WWE Trade Deadline"


----------



## Rise

Mojo has a Wrestlemania moment but Wyatt doesn't.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Mojo is the future.

When he's beating Reigns to unify the WWE championships at WM35 it'll be awesome...


----------



## Stinger Fan

Xenoblade said:


> Tye dillinger kind of makes what daniel bryan did feel less impressive..
> 
> Clearly it isn't that hard to get a chant over.


Not at all. Bryan got over on his own, in spite of his poor booking and what the company wanted. People got behind the character,the chant just came with him and now that chant can be heard at other sporting events. What's truly impressive is that he helped change booking plans because of how over he was. Vince was definitely going to go ahead with Orton vs Batista for Wrestlemania. With Punk leaving and the fans being so hot for Bryan, they added him in which doesn't happen often. That will be far more impressive than the 10 chants, which is not an insult to Tye by any means.


----------



## Uptown King

wkc_23 said:


> Charly>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Both of them


Agreed. Wish she was on SDL aswell.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

One Winged Angel said:


> I actually do see *a bit* of Cena in Mojo... just needs a better gimmick.


His gimmick is fine, it just needs more time to grow until it's been maxed out.


----------



## Mainboy

Miz :ha


----------



## Mango13

Maryse dressed as Nikki again wens3


----------



## the_hound

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ace

LMAO I really thought that was Cena till I saw 'Nikki' and thought, damn she looks amazing.


----------



## Headliner

Miz about to GOAT it up again:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT

MIZ IS GOAT


----------



## Mordecay

Maryse Bella homerhomerhomerhomerhomerhomerhomer:homer


----------



## Uptown King

Lol Miz fooled the Orlando crowd.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I have to hand it to the Miz and MAryse. THey had me fooled.


----------



## dclikewah

Wow they are really keeping every WM feud going? They both took that L on Sunday, makes no sense for this to continue


----------



## wkc_23

Miz mocking John Cena's running was on point :HA


----------



## Trophies

That was a quick wardrobe change lmao


----------



## wwe9391

Ok this is great but it would of made much more sense had they actually won.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

MIZ!!!!!!!!!!

Hahahahah, I can't right now!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Miz & Maryse, bow down people, bow down.


----------



## Dextro

Miz as Cena will never get old. The mannerisms are spot on.


----------



## Amber B

:lmao
God bless them.


----------



## THughes87

can Miz just go away for good pls


----------



## SureUmm

One Winged Angel said:


> I actually do see *a bit* of Cena in Mojo... just needs a better gimmick.


He might be a rare case where he needs to be himself with the volume turned _down_.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh shit I did not even notice it was Miz and Maryse until just now ha ha ha


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes! The return of “Nikki” Maryse!


----------



## AngryConsumer

These two are a f*cking gold mine.

Maryse doe... :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Prayer Police

This should just be Miz' new gimmick from here on out.


----------



## Kinjx11

now it feels like an A show


----------



## THughes87

Maryse is fucking annoying holy shit


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is fantastic :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant

A Ring Pop :lmao :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Miz and Maryse don't look bad though lol!


----------



## Uptown King

Once again Miz should get a main event push whether is n MNR or SDL.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Can we just have this for the next hour please.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

I love The Miz haha


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Wow haven't we seen all this crap already? zzzzzzzz


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

So weird to hear no chorus of boos while Cena's music is playing. :lol

Never cared for Maryse's looks, but I totally approve of her being in dem short shots. :woolcock


----------



## DoubtGin

Yes chants and cheers about Cena & Nikki leaving :lmao


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Maryse's parody of Nikki is on point.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

'They're not saying Cena sucks they're saying CM Punk'


----------



## wkc_23

Maryse Bella's body thooooo :banderas


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OH SHIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound

ohhhh my goooooooooooood


----------



## Ace

Nakamura for this :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Nakamura!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nakamura !


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Nakamura!!!


----------



## Mainboy

wens3

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Roxinius

Oh shit!


----------



## KingCosmos

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK IT'S GAAAAAAAAAWD


----------



## HiddenViolence

:lmao Miz is amazing


----------



## wwe9391

HOLY SHIT Nakamora and Miz?


----------



## redban

Weird as it may sound, I would like to see chicken heel Miz feud with a babyface Brock.


----------



## Uptown King

Is it......can it be.....


----------



## Therapy

HERE HE [email protected]#[email protected]#!%$#@$%#@$%^#$%^#$%^#


----------



## starsfan24

IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## Irrelevant

Wow I didn't think he'd show up now.


----------



## Alright_Mate

HOLY SHIT!!!!

What a perfect entrance.


----------



## TD Stinger

IT’S FUCKING HAPPENING!


----------



## Prayer Police

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

NAKAMURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"And I got what I want. And that was a moment that made me seem like a more relateable human being." :evans

OH MY CHRIST, SWAGSUKE IS HERE! :mark:


----------



## Dextro

HERE WE GO but I don't see the tie in...BUT OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kinjx11

MOTHFUKKAAAAA


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

HOLY SHIT

They are actually wasting Nakamura for this.


----------



## DoubtGin

NAKAMURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

OH SHIT


----------



## Mordecay

Oh shit


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Here comes Shinsuke!!!


----------



## Headliner

YES! Soon as I seen this guy I knew it was Nakamura!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

OH GOD! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

NAKAMURA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Oneiros

I can't not mark for NAKA :mark:


----------



## Stellar

I'm actually a fan of Mojo. At least trying to give him a chance. The guys very enthusiastic and energetic.

Okay, this is becoming overkill. Miz lost to Cena and he is back to impersonating Cena. Love it at first but come on. lol

Oh shit, the violin...!!


----------



## Phaedra

I'm hyperventilating


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

HOLY SHIT, IS IT? CAN IT BE?

YES, YES, YES, YES, YES

IT'S SHINSUKE NAKUMURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Nakamura Debut there you have it


----------



## finalnight

Someone in this thread called Nakamura debuting against Miz.


----------



## Leather Rebel

MY FUCKING GOD! NAKAMURA WITH MIZ. :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

YES YES YES!


----------



## THughes87

wtf is this?


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit...did not expect him now. :mark


----------



## Ace

That pop :sodone


----------



## Mango13

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok

WWWWWWWWWWhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## SureUmm

:lol Nakamura sends his violinist out to signal his impending debut. Baller move.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no. The Awesome One to job to Nakamura.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Already, SDL way more awesome than last night's RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre

One Winged Angel said:


> Nakamura for this :lol


Its a good debut, save AJ vs Nakamur for summerslam


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Nakamura vs The Miz, maaarrrrrrkkkkkk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Oh good the 2 most annoying guys on the roster in the same segment. At least they wont waste more segments with this goof


----------



## dclikewah

They NEED to hire that black dude for Nakamura's entrance full time, even house shows


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

His entrance is the coolest shit ever.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes! I wanted it in this segment, and it fucking happened.


----------



## wkc_23

Fucking Phenomenal debut :gameon


----------



## THughes87

tajiri got a dancing with the stars gimmick, cool


----------



## Ace

Argh... they should have left this for the main...

AJ-Nakamura would have been a much better intro for him.


----------



## DoubtGin

Smackdown wins


----------



## Mordecay

Favorite Nakamura entrance


----------



## Amber B

I think peed a little.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Legit goosebumps. Fucking, Nakamura!


----------



## redban

Everyone in this thread seems to know this fella. I've never seen him before. 

(I don't watch NJPW, NXT, or the indies, etc)


----------



## The Power that Be

Miz is gonna shred Nakamura to pieces on the mic :ha


----------



## SureUmm

Alright, I finally like the crowd singing Shinsuke's theme. Sounds fucking awesome here.


----------



## Roxinius

I'm happy and sad at the same time because this confirms aj is fucked


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh good the 2 most annoying guys on the roster in the same segment. At least they wont waste more segments with this goof


I hate having fun me.


----------



## StylesP1

I am marking so hard I might have to borrow some...


----------



## AngryConsumer

I could've done without the violinist... but SHINSUKE IS HERE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Very appropriate that Nak is here, since we all know that the Kinshasa is the TRUE skull-crushing finale. :yoshi


----------



## Uptown King

This may not be a feud but just a way to debut Nakamura.


----------



## TD_DDT

I like the music but the theatrics weirds me out and I won't like the guy probably.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

best debut of the week for sure right here, SHINSUKE IS IN THE FUCKING SMACKDOWN HOUSE!


----------



## Flair Flop

Spectacular


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Do you think that they will end up drafting him to RAW?


----------



## Ace

Those chants :sodone


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Welp, it's official, AJ and Ambrose are going on Raw. Vince prob thinks Smackdown doesn't need them now that Nakamura is there.


----------



## Hawkke

Does this poor guy have some sort of medical condition? Seizures? There has to be some sort of treatment options.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## ElTerrible

Roxinius said:


> I'm happy and sad at the same time because this confirms aj is fucked


Yeah he´s going to Raw, the land with no world title.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Maybe Nakamura doesn't realise it's not the real John Cena...


----------



## Dextro

Yeah if you don't like theatrics, you wont like Nakamura. Dude is a fucking rockstar.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Welp. You guys wanted it. Nakamura is here on Smackdown!


----------



## DoubtGin

they didn't let him talk :lol


----------



## The Power that Be

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> His entrance is the coolest shit ever.


Yea but unfortunately they have to hand him a mic to cut a promo, and it's all down hill from there


----------



## Leather Rebel

Sasha Banks now must be begging to be drafted to Smackdown. :lol:


----------



## Stinger Fan

Shinsuke! I really hope they keep him and AJ together


----------



## Ace

WTF that's it?

Fuck you.

Should have interrupted AJ..


----------



## Nolo King

Oh gosh. This is a nightmare for me. I'd rather Shinsuke on RAW. There's no excuse for him to put on mediocre matches anymore though..


----------



## SavoySuit

ALright, great that he got a debut... but he didn't do anything.


----------



## Mango13

AJ can't go to RAW now, I want a AJ vs Nakamura feud


----------



## Kinjx11

he still can't cut promos


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

SWAGSUKE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner

That was sooooooo dope! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

:lmao That's it?


----------



## Therapy

That's it? What a great but weird debut...


----------



## wkc_23

Yeah, that tag match will def not top that JBL


----------



## Roxinius

TD_DDT said:


> I like the music but the theatrics weirds me out and I won't like the guy probably.


So you won't like one of the best wrestlers on the planet because of a few mannerisms gtfo


----------



## KingCosmos

Watch Vince draft him to RAW just because he wanted to see how his reaction would be on smackdown lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

No murdering Miz with the Kinshasa? Well poop. :armfold

Oh well, very happy to see Nak finally move on up to the main roster. :sk


----------



## TD_DDT

That's it? The fuck is the tie in


----------



## Mainboy

Stinger Fan said:


> Shinsuke! I really hope they keep him and AJ together


WWE Champion main event at next year's mania :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

ElTerrible said:


> Yeah he´s going to Raw, the land with no world title.


Splitting up AJ and Nak would be fucking stupid


----------



## Trophies

Wait that's it? :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Well, all goes downhill from now on. A segment with Maryse Bella and Nakamura's debut, nothing can't top that


----------



## THughes87

Dextro said:


> Yeah if you don't like theatrics, you wont like Nakamura. Dude is a fucking rockstar.


thats just Tajiri trying to get on Dancing with the stars


----------



## Leather Rebel

No interaction at all with Miz? Kind of odd.


----------



## SureUmm

wkc_23 said:


>


Hottest violin orgy ever


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Smart move not having him attempt to speak. hahaha


----------



## Dextro

Nolo King said:


> Oh gosh. This is a nightmare for me. I'd rather Shinsuke on RAW. There's no excuse for him to put on mediocre matches anymore though..


So he can be fed to Roman? Eh...I'd rather him be somewhere where he can thrive.


----------



## ElTerrible

The Power that Be said:


> Yea but unfortunately they have to hand him a mic to cut a promo, and it's all down hill from there


That´s why they´ll put him with Miz.


----------



## 3ddie93

What the fuck? Thats it?


----------



## Mango13

Kinjx11 said:


> he still can't cut promos


Neither can the majority of the roster


----------



## wkc_23

Hawkke said:


> Does this poor guy have some sort of medical condition? Seizures? There has to be some sort of treatment options.


It's called swag, my dude.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Biggest pop in some time.

Happy the dude got called up. I want to see him and Mojo become buddies.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Should have come out against AJ and had a stare down, guarenteed "YES" and "This is awesome/holy shit" chants. But i guess AJ is moving so they didnt go ahead with it


----------



## Hawkke

Well, that was a colossal waste of time.


----------



## TD_DDT

Roxinius said:


> So you won't like one of the best wrestlers on the planet because of a few mannerisms gtfo


I politely state my personal opinion on the guy and said PROBABLY will not like, and you tell me GTFO. Excellent quality post mate.


----------



## teick

A feud with The Miz would be the perfect introduction for Nakamura. Miz can carry the feud on the mic and really put Nakamura over with his awesome heel work.


----------



## Kinjx11

Mango13 said:


> Neither can the majority of the roster


hmmm you got a point


----------



## razzathereaver

Hawkke said:


> Does this poor guy have some sort of medical condition? Seizures? There has to be some sort of treatment options.


It's an increasingly rare disease called "charisma".


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Well, all goes downhill from now on. A segment with Maryse Bella and Nakamura's debut, nothing can't top that


Don't be so sure :tommy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849424582230650884


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

AJ to RAW confirmed by that tbh


----------



## Uptown King

I think the whole purpose was just to debut him instead of a feud with Miz. Also a feud with AJ may not happen cause AJ may be off to MNR.


----------



## Phaedra

I love that Miz noped the fuck out of that ring. he don't want none of that lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

Nak doesn't need to talk to get his point across. His convulsions and body language are a sight to see. It's quite infectious.

Well, unless you hate fun.


----------



## Hawkke

wkc_23 said:


> It's called swag, my dude.


I see, poor guy.


----------



## ElTerrible

StylesP1 said:


> Splitting up AJ and Nak would be fucking stupid


Well if AJ wasn´t headed to Raw he would have been in the ring for Nakamura´s debut. At least this means Miz stays on SD.


----------



## Headliner

It was such a moment that Nakamura didn't need to talk. His presence said it all. A lot of wrestlers don't have presence anymore.


----------



## -XERO-

Nakamura's theme is fuckin' amazing, I might put that shit in my sig. 

Things like him & his theme make me proud to be part-Asian. (Black/Chinese/Indian muthafucka over here, y'all.) lol

*<<<<Sounds perfect to use for OVERWATCH too! :lol*


----------



## Stinger Fan

Mainboy said:


> WWE Champion main event at next year's mania :mark:


If they're on the same brand, it's going to be nearly impossible to not have those guys face eachother before then .But my goodness ,a 20 minute match at Mania...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Its great Nakamura is on SD but I swear to god if AJ goes to Raw and Reigns to SD I am going to lose it


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849427451512053764


----------



## Dextro

I agree he should have come out face to face with Styles. They had him come out and interrupt Miz and then leave? Love how those writers tell a story...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

AJ/Nakamura would be good. But much rather see him work with guys that he's never worked before - Miz, Cena, Orton, etc. It's not like the WK match left much to be desired as well.


----------



## Mango13




----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Headliner said:


> It was such a moment that Nakamura didn't need to talk. His presence said it all. A lot of wrestlers don't have presence anymore.


This, but still would have preferred a stare down with AJ to close the show. But since AJ is leaving that wouldnt have been pointless


----------



## Nolo King

Dextro said:


> So he can be fed to Roman? Eh...I'd rather him be somewhere where he can thrive.


He hasn't been doing anything memorable on NXT, he is all entrance.

I'll give him another chance since Smackdown has a good track record with people, but I want more people that can bring it in the ring.

Hurts to know the Revival and Angle will be wasted away on RAW too when they could thrive on Smackdown.


----------



## SovereignVA

Corbin's theme is lit once it gets going


----------



## Steve Black Man

Wish Nakamura had actually done something, as having him come out and do nothing feels kind of like edging, but still....


NAKAMURA!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## TD_DDT

Borin' Corbin


----------



## Stellar

They brought out Dillinger and Nak so early. Makes me wonder if theres one more. Like maybe a Shelton Benjamin return.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Nakamura's theme is soooooo freakin' good! I have it on my phone.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't be so sure :tommy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849424582230650884


His segment would still need a super hot girl, so unless Peyton debuts (which I don't want yet), not gonna top it :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I have to say Corbin's Titantron set is pretty cool.


----------



## AngryConsumer

The energy in the air for the rest of this show just drastically changed for the good, IMO. 

Shinsuke-effect. :mark:


----------



## Abisial

Giving Dean credit for creating the Shield again, interesting.


----------



## TD_DDT

No AJ at all tonight would be idiotic


----------



## ElTerrible

The following contest is the Streetfight we had no time for cause WM was only seven hours.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Come on Dean-o, drop the IC title and move to Raw next week.


----------



## Headliner

Why does LSDean always look like he's on a violent acid trip that consisted of armed robbery when he comes to the ring.:lol


----------



## Ace

TD_DDT said:


> No AJ at all tonight would be idiotic


 He's going to attack Shane causing him to get traded on Monday.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TD_DDT said:


> No AJ at all tonight would be idiotic


Maybe he comes out during the Shane segment? 

I really hope AJ does not go to raw


----------



## wkc_23

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Nakamura's theme is soooooo freakin' good! I have it on my phone.


One of my favorite themes. So catchy and good.


----------



## The Power that Be

Kinjx11 said:


> he still can't cut promos


Bu bu bu bu bu bu but his mediocre Michael Jackson impersonation, that you can see done much better by 90% of kids in any inner city school, is gonna get him ova like rover....:ha


----------



## Nicky Midss

dean still gets decent pops.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I love how all the energy Nakamura creates disappears the second Corbin comes out.


----------



## safc-scotty

Nakamura vs Ziggler was announced for the dark match after 205live apparently.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Ambrose sending Corbin over the announce table in style, nice, Dean showing what he got


----------



## DoubtGin

Glad that Ambrose still gets cheered despite the shitty booking.

Also, this match should have happened at WM.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dean still over in smark cities.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Nakamura's theme is fuckin' amazing, I might put that shit in my sig.
> 
> Things like him & his theme make me proud to be part-Asian. (Black/Chinese/Indian muthafucka over here, y'all.) lol
> 
> *<<<<Sounds perfect to use for OVERWATCH too! :lol*


His theme is great it makes me think of a Asian Warrior or something cool like that. I don't know much about Overwatch though.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

GO DEAN!


----------



## Mordecay

Man, that fucking table bump was awesome


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

I want an acid on a pole match.


----------



## wkc_23

This match is already better than their one at WM.


----------



## spagbol

Ambrose seems on it tonight. Should be a good match this


----------



## Victor Chaos

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I love how all the energy Nakamura creates disappears the second Corbin comes out.


They call him Boring Corbin for a reason.


----------



## SAMCRO

Its funny how Corbin is so intent on keeping his hair, dude just can't let it go, he just can't face going bald, its kinda sad actually.


----------



## SureUmm

The only guy from the Shield with a personality is the one who's going nowhere.

Meritocracy, Maggle!


----------



## KingCosmos

The Power that Be said:


> Bu bu bu bu bu bu but his mediocre Michael Jackson impersonation, that you can see done much better by 90% of kids in any inner city school, is gonna get him ova like rover....:ha


Yes you are right it did get him over as you can see by the crowd tonight . ;-)


----------



## Phaedra

I think Ambrose drops because i think he's going to Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

wkc_23 said:


> One of my favorite themes. So catchy and good.


It matches his character very well, it makes me think of a Asian Warrior or something really cool like that as I said in another post.


----------



## Uptown King

Phaedra said:


> I think Ambrose drops because i think he's going to Raw.


Wouldn't mind a Corbin run with the belt.


----------



## SureUmm

spagbol said:


> Ambrose seems on it tonight. Should be a good match this


I think he's dropping the belt (if this is a title match?) so he wants to go out and get himself over before he loses, like Miz did at WM.

I just hope they turn the guy heel soon.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Come Dean, drop that fucking shit and move to Raw. 

Heel Dean incoming, I'm feeling it. :rock1


----------



## birthday_massacre

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Nakamura's theme is fuckin' amazing, I might put that shit in my sig.
> 
> Things like him & his theme make me proud to be part-Asian. (Black/Chinese/Indian muthafucka over here, y'all.) lol
> 
> *<<<<Sounds perfect to use for OVERWATCH too! :lol*



yeah its really amazing one of the GOAT themes , its like right out of a final fantasy boss battle


----------



## Buster Baxter

Dean got his WM win so lets get this secondary title off him and back into the wwe title picture.


----------



## Uptown King

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Come Dean, drop that fucking shit and move to Raw.
> 
> *Heel Dean incoming, I'm feeling it. :rock1*




Would be a big boost to him.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Now THIS is the match we should've got at WM! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

:lol Baron Corbin chants


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Leather Rebel said:


> Sasha Banks now must be begging to be drafted to Smackdown. :lol:


Why would she be?


----------



## Phaedra

Uptown King said:


> Wouldn't mind a Corbin run with the belt.


He can feud with Tye like yesterday it would be easy.


----------



## Kinjx11

No sound effects for that belt slap ??

FUCK you K.Dunn


----------



## ElTerrible

These two guys totally mailed in the Mania match and have it today instead. Corbin-Ambrose chants.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why the fuck was this not the match that happened at WM? Yeah at WM the biggest ppv of the year lets have them go at it in a boring match with no stipulation and bore everyone outta their minds, but on SDL lets have them do table spots, 20 chairs, and have Ambrose actually look as if he cares.


----------



## Dextro

Nolo King said:


> He hasn't been doing anything memorable on NXT, he is all entrance.
> 
> I'll give him another chance since Smackdown has a good track record with people, but I want more people that can bring it in the ring.
> 
> Hurts to know the Revival and Angle will be wasted away on RAW too when they could thrive on Smackdown.


I can't say much for what he did in NXT. I stopped watching NXT before he debuted. Go watch his matches at Wrestle Kingdom vs Styles or Ibushi. I believe they can both be streamed on dailymotion.com. Both 5+* matches imo.


----------



## magusnova

Corbin bringing out the apple pie indian strap!!!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

this is so much better than their WM pre show match


----------



## Mango13

Can this match just end already? I have no interest in this boring feud, I don't see what the E sees in Corbin


----------



## Uptown King

Buster Baxter said:


> Dean got his WM win so lets get this secondary title off him *and back into the wwe title picture.*


*
*

I like to see that happen whether its on SDL or MNR. If on SDL a feud between him and Orton could be good, if on MNR he could revisit his feud with Brock but with a much better match this time.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Dean with the belt, awesome!


----------



## ElTerrible

Corbin matches are the only matches where chairs still hit heads. First Kalisto now this.


----------



## Kinjx11

Dean gets belt slap sound effects

FUCK you K.Dunn


----------



## Ham and Egger

Corbin put his own skull through the table. :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Feel like Corbin will win the strap.


----------



## Phaedra

I spy reckless fucking abandon here lmao. jesus, talk about laying the fuck into him.


----------



## DoubtGin

absolute travesty this didnt happen two days ago, crowd would have eaten this up


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose is on fire.


----------



## Mango13

I wonder if Renee has ever watched any of Deans CZW matches? lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Come Dean, drop that fucking shit and move to Raw.
> 
> Heel Dean incoming, I'm feeling it. :rock1


Loner Dean, or will he join KO and Joe?


----------



## Wrestling Dave

THIS should have been on WM.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Dean killing it, he was made for matches like this!


----------



## Strategize

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Why would she be?


https://twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/849427451512053764


----------



## redban

They didn't have time to do this at Wrestlemania, guys. Stop bringing it up.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Even if AJ Styles gets moved to RAW or if Nakamura does, it could still be great, AJ Styles and Kurt Angle worked in TNA together, it might be fun to have them on the same brand. AJ Styles will probably be just fine on RAW.


----------



## wkc_23

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Why would she be?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Loner Dean, or will he join KO and Joe?


Loner Dean.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match so far. Seriously shouldve been at Mania.


----------



## Leather Rebel

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Why would she be?


She insanely loves Nakamura. I follow her on Instagram and she is always paying tribute to him. She seems to love japanese man.


----------



## DoubtGin

Non-title :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

typical WWE 50/50 booking


----------



## Mango13

Well that was predictable as fuck


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Corbin wins...-_- Ambrose was awesome in that match as well, hopefully means he is going to RAW


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Oh wait this wasn't for the title ? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nolo King

Oh man, this Smackdown.. lawls!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So Ambrose vs Corbin for the IC title on the next RAW?


----------



## wkc_23

:lol :lol :lol The whole time I thought this was for the IC title.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Wait... the title wasn't on the line? :wtf


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

HOLD UP THIS WASN'T FOR THE TITLE?WHAT?


----------



## Uptown King

New champion.


----------



## SureUmm

Ambrose is so much better outside of normal 1 on 1 matches. I think he could be good in those too, but he gets tied down to running through his moveset. He's just not that kind of wrestler.


----------



## I am the Storm

Nice.


----------



## SpeedStick

Big rosters = 50/50 booking


----------



## Headliner

I'm actually fine with Uncle Dean-O winning at Mania and Corbin winning here. It's leading to the title match where Corbin wins.


----------



## Leather Rebel

wkc_23 said:


>


Told ya. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Well, they sure as shit didn't want them to get over at Mania, that match was pretty good


----------



## Taroostyles

That match was better than almost everything from Mania


----------



## Ace

LOL that tag match is really closing?

Who gives a shit..


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

wait, non title match??? lol, the fuck was the point then!


----------



## ElTerrible

Crowd actually cheering Corbin´s win. He´s getting over.


----------



## Mango13

wkc_23 said:


> :lol :lol :lol The whole time I thought this was for the IC title.


you and me both lmfao


----------



## Phaedra

I was guessing ambrose was getting a fresh start on raw but i was certain with that fucking chair shot and the belt shots cause he was hitting that like he fucking knew he wasn't getting no fucking receipt for that lol.


edit. wait that wasn't an IC title rematch ... confused. maybe it's Corbin that's going.


----------



## DoubtGin

Honestly feels like they wanted this to happen at WM (with Dean winning), but due to time problems, it had to go to the pre-show and they didnt want a street fight match at that point. As a result, they gave the match away at Smackdown, but making it a non-title match feels kind of forced.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Uptown King said:


> Wouldn't mind a Corbin run with the belt.


Funny you say that...

EDIT: Nevermind. Non-Title match.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Just realized how much I don't give a fuck about Borin. It's like Reigns I just couldn't give less of a fuck and wish he wasn't on my tv.


----------



## Buster Baxter

That wasn't for the title? Lmao omg


----------



## Uptown King

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Even if AJ Styles gets moved to RAW or if Nakamura does, it could still be great, AJ Styles and Kurt Angle worked in TNA together, it might be fun to have them on the same brand. *AJ Styles will probably be just fine on RAW.*


*

*

He should be fine as he will have fresh new opponents to feud with. If he stays a heel he can join up with Gallows and Anderson and make the Club legit, if Gallows and Anderson stay.


----------



## Hawkke

razzathereaver said:


> It's an increasingly rare disease called "charisma".


Well, I guess he came to the right place then, Vince will have it, and his spirit, beat out of him in no time!

:vince5


----------



## TD_DDT

Dolph interrupted Nak (not on TV) btw. Probably nothing, dark match I guess.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Match was better than all matches from Mania. Really good. Needed a few more minutes though.


----------



## SAMCRO

So Shane's just gonna come out and tell us what we already know? Yeah a draft is happening, we know the fucking rules stop wasting our fucking time.


----------



## ElTerrible

SureUmm said:


> Ambrose is so much better outside of normal 1 on 1 matches. I think he could be good in those too, but he gets tied down to running through his moveset. He's just not that kind of wrestler.


Yeah. He´s the new king of hardcore. Corbin also seems to thrive in these type of matches. I mean he had a very good chairs match, when they are never good.


----------



## Prayer Police

Corbin just pinned the champ for the opportunity to be the #1 contender!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Even if AJ Styles gets moved to RAW or if Nakamura does, it could still be great, AJ Styles and Kurt Angle worked in TNA together, it might be fun to have them on the same brand. AJ Styles will probably be just fine on RAW.


AJ should be in the title picture and with Lesnar not defending his title at payback and the WWE essentially doing a slow buildup for Brock vs Roman all summer long it leaves AJ with nothing to do. He needs to stay as far away from RAW as possible.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

God I hope that wasn't foreshadowing a Miz v Nak feud, last thing Miz needs is another feud he has 0.00000000% chance of winning. There's no chance whatsoever Bak loses his first feud. All Miz has done all year is put over Dean and Cena, it's about damn time someone put him over.

Great segment though, and cool to have Nak on SDL, they needed it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> He should be fine as he will have fresh new opponents to feud with. If he stays a heel he can join up with Gallows and Anderson and make the Club legit, if Gallows and Anderson stay.


Having The Club reunite would be fun to see, I hope that they do that. Maybe Finn will turn heel and join them as well.


----------



## Nolo King

Dextro said:


> I can't say much for what he did in NXT. I stopped watching NXT before he debuted. Go watch his matches at Wrestle Kingdom vs Styles or Ibushi. I believe they can both be streamed on dailymotion.com. Both 5+* matches imo.


Yes, but that's the past..

I get how people are hung up on his past matches from years ago, but he's had chances on NXT to do something noteworthy and continuously failed.

As mentioned before, I will give him a shot, but I'm not impressed by his recent work and can't excuse it because he at one point did well.


----------



## SureUmm

Leather Rebel said:


> Told ya. :lol


Mikaze hopes she stays on Raw :ambrose2


----------



## Uptown King

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Having The Club reunite would be fun to see, I hope that they do that. *Maybe Finn will turn heel and join them as well.*


*

*

That would be even better and can lead to a face turn for AJ as The Club kicks him out.


----------



## KingCosmos

Pretty sure Ambrose and Corbin couldn't have this type of match due to HHH and Rollins


----------



## Phaedra

TD_DDT said:


> Dolph interrupted Nak (not on TV) btw. Probably nothing, dark match I guess.


The live crowd are getting a nice treat of a dark match, cause ziggler challenged him. happy for them, it'll be lit ... even though it's dark lol.


----------



## wkc_23

Crowd really likes that greenlight song :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Why protected chair shots are allowed when the chair is set up in the corner, but not when swung around just weird to me.


----------



## SureUmm

ElTerrible said:


> Yeah. He´s the new king of hardcore. Corbin also seems to thrive in these type of matches. I mean he had a very good chairs match, when they are never good.


I don't think it's just hardcore, though that helps. He's just thrives on spontaneity and brawling. He's like Piper in that way.


----------



## Uptown King

Lol at the boos when they showed Reigns.


----------



## -XERO-

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> His theme is great it makes me think of a Asian Warrior or something cool like that. I don't know much about Overwatch though.


Overwatch is a video game (first-person shooter) that I have for PlayStation 4.

AND HANZO IS THAT WARRIOR! lol


----------



## Phaedra

I hope this is interrupted by the whole tag team division to be like wtf you did us all fucking dirty.


----------



## Dextro

It's about time for the Green Light song to get the red light...............


----------



## Ace

Shane won the fans respect.


----------



## Mango13

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Overwatch is a video game (first-person shooter) that I have for PlayStation 4.
> 
> AND HANZO IS THAT WARRIOR! lol


was gonna ask you what your SR was and then saw you had it on console


----------



## wkc_23

Shane Mcmahon proved me wrong. He can go in the ring, in a regular wrestling match. It also helped that he was in the ring with the best wrestler on the planet. But still, Shane held his own :clap


----------



## Uptown King

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd really likes that greenlight song :lol


The song is not bad and also Pitbull is a FL native.


----------



## Nolo King

He called his dad by his name.. :O


----------



## SAMCRO

I kinda wish Nakamura didn't have the guy playing the violin for his debut, his theme is much better when its not being performed with a guy playing a choppy sounding version of it live over top of the recorded version playing in the background. The moment would have been more epic had the lights just went out and his theme hit.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

These fools on commentary are actually putting Shane over like he's a big deal. :Out


----------



## SureUmm

Phaedra said:


> The live crowd are getting a nice treat of a dark match, cause ziggler challenged him. happy for them, it'll be lit ... even though it's dark lol.


Ziggler selling the Kinshasa will be the most violent thing seen on television this year.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Is it wrong that I immediately turned Smackdown off after Nakamura debuted?

Really don't give a fuck about anything else right now :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

The GOAT is here !


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

AJ is back! interrupts Shane, of course lol


----------



## Headliner

Hollywood AJ Styles.:mark:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Uptown King

Here comes Styles.


----------



## birthday_massacre

If Reigns goes to SD the land of opportunity will end.


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol why couldn't Shinsuke debut in this segment.

Nonsensical goons.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Ace

AJ has a shiner.


----------



## I am the Storm

P1!
:dance:woo:dance
:mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Uptown King said:


> The song is not bad and also Pitbull is a FL native.


I was feeling it when I first heard it. WWE killed it for me though. Kept hearing it over and over and over again.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Mango13 said:


> AJ should be in the title picture and with Lesnar not defending his title at payback and the WWE essentially doing a slow buildup for Brock vs Roman all summer long it leaves AJ with nothing to do. He needs to stay as far away from RAW as possible.


The thing with Brock winning the title is that he isn't around much, Brock vs AJ would be awesome but I doubt the WWE would do that because of the Roman vs Brock feud that they want to do. We have already seen Brock vs Roman anyway.


----------



## TD_DDT

Crowd can't chant in sync for shit


----------



## wwe9391

The face that runs the place has made his presence known


----------



## ElTerrible

Smackdown, the land of opportunity till it´s WM time, then it´s the land to end on the preshow.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

AJ has a black eye?


----------



## DoubtGin

This face promo :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Good things comes to those who wait. AJ is here.


----------



## Ace

AJ doesn't want to go :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

SUPERSTAR EXCLUSION: AJ MOTHERF*CKING STYLES! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> That would be even better and can lead to a face turn for AJ as The Club kicks him out.


AJ works as a heel or face so I wouldn't object to that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I hope AJ stays!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

AJ turning face?


----------



## Mainboy

AJ turning face :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

AJ turning face. Great move.


----------



## redban

Styles turned face?


----------



## I am the Storm

Damn right, AJ!


----------



## Uptown King

AJ face turn confirmed.


----------



## wwe9391

Face turn?


----------



## Prayer Police

Boo! Is he a face now?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That was awesome.


----------



## DoubtGin

DON'T LET THIS BE HIS GOODBYE ;___;


----------



## Therapy

Confirmed.. AJ going to RAW..


----------



## Mordecay

AJ is so going to RAW

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis
:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis
:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis
:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Ace

So AJ isn't going?


----------



## ElTerrible

Wow Raw will take Styles #1 and he goes straight into a beef with Angle. Now all we need is Christian Cage and Tomko.


----------



## Dextro

real recognize real


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ face turn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

So they did not even let Shane explain it FFS


----------



## JC00

Definitely AJ's SD send off


----------



## Nolo King

Face turn.. 

Good decision..


----------



## StylesP1

Face turn :mark:

Please keep AJ on SDL with Nak.


----------



## Master Bate

Very somber feeling, cause we all know AJ Styles is gone next week.


----------



## sbuch

Fuckkkkkk AJ is deff leaving Sd !!!! Noooo why do they kill everything


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

so that's why AJ didn't interrupt Shinsuke, he's going face...good move given how popular he is, interesting to see what they do with him!


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Official face turn by A.J. Styles?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Face turn, perhaps? Regardless, I'm gonna miss A.J. on SD.


----------



## SureUmm

I love it! Styles just turned face without changing who he is at all. Character-wise, Shane deserved the props.


----------



## Uptown King

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> AJ works as a heel or face so I wouldn't object to that.


I agree with this.


----------



## Headliner

Tag division not even featured on the show. What a burial of this division. Totally disrespectful. Especially to AA & The Usos.


----------



## Taroostyles

So 3 weeks ago he smashed the dude threw a car window and now they are shaking hands?

Just wow.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Tuned back in for AJ.

Face turn?

I know everybody wants AJ to turn face, but it honestly kinda worries me. His character work was so much better as a heel.


----------



## AngryConsumer

KEEP. AJ. ON. SDL. :mark:


----------



## Buster Baxter

Send Blandy Boreton to Raw


----------



## drougfree

did smackdown hire raw´s bookers?


----------



## The Reaper

So AJ Styles face turn and he's going to RAW. I don't mind it.


----------



## Xenoblade

Thankgod they turned him face.. AJ as a heel was a total failure.


----------



## TD Stinger

So it seems like he’s a face again. Sweet, it’s the role he belongs in now.

Still sad that he probably ends up on Raw anyways. This just feels like a smokescreen to me. Hope I’m wrong though.


----------



## Ham and Egger

AJ had Shane flinching!


----------



## Trophies

That all but confirmed AJ going to RAW. Please don't feed him to Reigns.


----------



## The Power that Be

Nolo King said:


> Yes, but that's the past..
> 
> I get how people are hung up on his past matches from years ago, but he's had chances on NXT to do something noteworthy and continuously failed.
> 
> As mentioned before, I will give him a shot, but I'm not impressed by his recent work and can't excuse it because he at one point did well.



Not to mention he's what 36, 37 with a TON of strong style miles on him, think about this if WWE started giving him a mega push tomorrow , he would be older than DDP was when DDP started getting his push in WCW , and DDP wasn't wrestling in Japan for the previous 15 years


----------



## redban

If he's turning face, then he ought to go to RAW in truth.

There are plenty heels on RAW for him (Braun, Brock, Owens, Joe), and there's also Roman.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

How does WWE have all these WrestleMania places reserved in advanced like that? Like years in advanced.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ face turn and will be off to Raw


----------



## wkc_23

As much as I loved seeing AJ turning face, I wished he was ina match tonight. I love seeing that guy wrestle.


----------



## Xenoblade

This maiin event sucks.. I don't give a damn about randy orton or the wyatt family sorry..


----------



## dclikewah

Why pillage SD? A rising tide raises all ships, but Vince would rather just let Raw have all good things meanwhile SD gets Tye dillinger lol


----------



## DoubtGin

WWE needs to understand that you don't have to suck up to everyone as a face. Hope AJ stays the same.

Also, saying you dont want to leave and (kind of) turning face right before going to RAW would be awful.


----------



## The Reaper

It's pretty obvious he's going to RAW, there's no storyline there for him.


----------



## SAMCRO

As long as AJ doesn't end up on the same show as Roman Reigns is all i care about, if that happens he's fucking screwed and has no chance of being the face of the brand or getting the world title.


----------



## StylesP1

Xenoblade said:


> Thankgod they turned him face.. AJ as a heel was a total failure.


You could put AJ in the ring with a bowl of jello and he wouldn't be a failure. The fuck you on about.


----------



## Johnnycakes1

AJ filling in for top babyface on raw while Reigns fills in top heel on smackdown? ??


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Overwatch is a video game (first-person shooter) that I have for PlayStation 4.
> 
> AND HANZO IS THAT WARRIOR! lol


Is it online only? I prefer single player games usually. Would you recommend it?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Tweener AJ will be the best for either show.


----------



## Mango13

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> How does WWE have all these WrestleMania places reserved in advanced like that? Like years in advanced.


They plan it ahead of time, and im pretty sure cities compete to host it now as well.


----------



## StylesP1

dclikewah said:


> Why pillage SD? A rising tide raises all ships, but Vince would rather just let Raw have all good things meanwhile SD gets Tye dillinger lol


Are you ignoring Nakamura?


----------



## Hawkke

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> How does WWE have all these WrestleMania places reserved in advanced like that? Like years in advanced.


:vince$

The same reason they were able to drive independent shows out of the those areas as well.


----------



## wkc_23

Put some RESPECK on his name


----------



## safc-scotty

Wonder if there are any debuts on 205live tonight? Seen a report yesterday saying the Revival, Dillinger, Nakamura and Almas were the next to get called up so wouldn't be surprised to see Almas tonight. Think he could shine on 205 and is just starting to hit his stride on NXT as a heel. Saying that, if they want to try and make him their next big Mexican star then I doubt they put him on 205.


----------



## Xenoblade

StylesP1 said:


> You could put AJ in the ring with a bowl of jello and he wouldn't be a failure. The fuck you on about.


He was a failure at being a villain and getting his opponent cheered.. That is the whole point of a heel.


----------



## DoubtGin

In all fairness, all SD teams aside from Usos bore me.


----------



## SpeedStick

Oh well there goes another heel turning baby just because he gets zero heat


----------



## AngryConsumer

SAMCRO said:


> As long as AJ doesn't end up on the same show as Roman Reigns is all i care about, if that happens he's fucking screwed and has no chance of being the face of the brand or getting the world title.


YEP!


----------



## Mordecay

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> How does WWE have all these WrestleMania places reserved in advanced like that? Like years in advanced.


Cities bid for a chance to hold Mania, it's a bit like the Olympic Games or the World Cup but in a smaller scale, they know they will make millions if they are chosen. And they have to get ready


----------



## wkc_23

Totally not feeling this main event


----------



## DoubtGin

Hopefully something happens at the end of this main event. The match simply ending with one team standing tall is not enough.

Harper going back to the Wyatts would be a horrible move, though.


----------



## Hawkke

So we have what, Orton pin Harper here? Come on WWE Stop fucking Bray over!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

SDL desperately needs more big name heels at this rate.


----------



## dclikewah

StylesP1 said:


> Are you ignoring Nakamura?


Nak wont be able to replicate what AJ has done the past year. An A++++ entrance and great matches will only get you so far. Plus Cena is leaving for an extended period, Bray and Orton's whole thing is lackluster. They will be asking a whole lot out of Nakamura to replace AJ.


----------



## SureUmm

It is impossible to care about Bray Wyatt anymore. The gimmick had so. much. potential. But at this point, just kill it.


----------



## Taroostyles

It's funny every time they put Bray out on his own it flops and they just go back to the family gimmick.

Might as well just have Harper turn and throw them all back together. Bray will never break out now, they had their chance and they blew it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

It's just so f*cking agonizing that the time they finally bring Nakamura to the main roster, they're basically jumping at the gun to split he and Styles up. And as a result, one has to take L-after-L to Reigns. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin

Talking Smack without Bryan and with Naomi & Dillinger talking?

NOPE


----------



## Brollins

Xenoblade said:


> He was a failure at being a villain and getting his opponent cheered.. That is the whole point of a heel.



I think the audience just recognizes how good he is. AJ Styles is just that god damn good in the ring, to the point no one can ignore it. It doesn't matter if you are a heel or a face when you wrestle like that.


----------



## wkc_23

SpeedStick said:


> Oh well there goes another heel turning baby just because he gets zero heat


Could you blame the crowd though? It's ridiculously hard to hate and go against AJ. He could tell the crowd to go fuck themselves and he would still get cheers.


----------



## Mango13

Don't care about this match at all im out, have a good evening everyone


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Harper looks fit as fugg. Pause..


----------



## SovereignVA

wkc_23 said:


> Totally not feeling this main event


This really does symbolize how SDLive has been.

A lot of bright spots and then they push the only angle people are indifferent to as the main event.


----------



## Honey Bucket

If Bray does anymore supernatural shenanigans tonight I'll personally fly over to the arena and shove a cactus up Kevin Dunn's fucking taint.


----------



## SAMCRO

And once again no sign of the tag champions or American Alpha at all, why does SDL hate its tag division so fucking bad? I just pray DIY doesn't end up on this show or any tag team from NXT for that matter, this show give no fucks at all about the tag division.


----------



## Phaedra

SAMCRO said:


> As long as AJ doesn't end up on the same show as Roman Reigns is all i care about, if that happens he's fucking screwed and has no chance of being the face of the brand or getting the world title.


Yeah roman would beat him but it would also make for a really good programme, styles would savage him on the mic. 


Oh i really fucking hope they all turn on randall lol.


----------



## Mordecay

Luke looks so much better with that new look


----------



## Hawkke

Honey Bucket said:


> If Bray does anymore supernatural shenanigans tonight I'll personally fly over to the arena and shove a cactus up Kevin Dunn's fucking taint.


I would pay to see that.



DoubtGin said:


> Hopefully something happens at the end of this main event. The match simply ending with one team standing tall is not enough.
> 
> Harper going back to the Wyatts would be a horrible move, though.


They need a new member in the group, bring in Big Damo to join up for a while to get his footing!


----------



## Taroostyles

If AJ is going to Raw someone big has to come back or SDL is screwed. Cena is a part timer now and Nak has to be built up for a little bit most likely. 

KO or Rollins is coming back if AJ goes to Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Mordecay said:


> Cities bid for a chance to hold Mania, it's a bit like the Olympic Games or the World Cup but in a smaller scale, they know they will make millions if they are chosen. And they have to get ready


 Bidding for a chance makes sense lol cents, thanks! 



Hawkke said:


> :vince$
> 
> The same reason they were able to drive independent shows out of the those areas as well.


 Money makes people do weird things sometimes.



Mango13 said:


> They plan it ahead of time, and im pretty sure cities compete to host it now as well.



Thanks for answering my question, that makes sense it definitely makes the WWE and the area they are hosting in a ton of money.


----------



## Xenoblade

Brollins said:


> I think the audience just recognizes how good he is. AJ Styles is just that god damn good in the ring, to the point no one can ignore it. It doesn't matter if you are a heel or a face when you wrestle like that.


Yes it does.. If people pop for his flashy offense than change it if you are going to be a heel, or just be a face.

If you aren't getting heat as a heel you are just as big a failure as Roman is for not getting cheered as a face.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol just watch Harper turn on Randy and they put Bray right back at square one with The Family again, every fucking time they split them up and everyone goes out on their own they stick them back together about 2 months later.


----------



## Uptown King

Taroostyles said:


> If AJ is going to Raw someone big has to come back or SDL is screwed. Cena is a part timer now and Nak has to be built up for a little bit most likely.
> 
> KO or Rollins is coming back if AJ goes to Raw.


I see Rollins coming over.


----------



## Hawkke

Oh no, did Rowan just botch that? Randy's going to go whining to Vince..


----------



## Xenoblade

God this match sucks.. 3 ugly hairy jobbers and Randy cure for insomnia boreton..

I couldn't care less about any of it.. Complete insignificant garbage.


----------



## SureUmm

Wyatt should announce that he's finally achieved his dream: receiving his Bachelor's of Arts in TV and film production. His entire WWE run has been an internship.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Gummy bears are awesome.


----------



## SovereignVA

I honestly believe Bray Wyatt should just be repackaged at this point.

He's peaked like three times and they ruined it at every turn.

Maybe he can keep some elements of the gimmick, but somethings gotta change here.


----------



## -XERO-

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Is it online only? I prefer single player games usually. Would you recommend it?


Yes, online only.

But there's an option to play with & against bots only, WHICH IS WHY IT SHOULD BE PLAYABLE OFFLINE! :no: lol

Very fun game when you're playing well & your team is working together though!


----------



## SAMCRO

Someone needs to tap Vince on the shoulder and remind him SDL has a tag division.


----------



## AngryConsumer

SAMCRO said:


> Lol just watch Harper turn on Randy and they put Bray right back at square one with The Family again, every fucking time they split them up and everyone goes out on their own they stick them back together about 2 months later.


If this is the direction... it really f*cks over Harper more so than Bray.


----------



## Uptown King

SAMCRO said:


> *Lol just watch Harper turn on Randy *and they put Bray right back at square one with The Family again, every fucking time they put split them up and everyone goes out on their own they stick them back together about 2 months later.


That is what I see happens.


----------



## Ace

dclikewah said:


> Nak wont be able to replicate what AJ has done the past year. An A++++ entrance and great matches will only get you so far. Plus Cena is leaving for an extended period, Bray and Orton's whole thing is lackluster. They will be asking a whole lot out of Nakamura to replace AJ.


 Nakamura/Ambrose/Rollins/KO are more than capable of being the new face of SD.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Harper is giving me sort of a Chuck Palumbo vibe.


----------



## Therapy

Garbage Main Event.. Why is this fuckery storyline continuing?


----------



## Mordecay

Is it just me or Harper seems more over than Randy in this match?


----------



## Alright_Mate

What a shit way to finish SD.

Even though we got Nakamura & Dillinger, Raw was miles better this week.


----------



## redban

I'd rather see Rowan turn on Bray than see Harper turn on Orton here.

Harper has been rising since he turned face; let him continue as he is. 

Bray's character needs to evolve as a solo act. They've done the family schtick long enough.


----------



## SAMCRO

Everytime they ruin Bray at a ppv they always give him some cheap win on tv the next day to try and make it look as if he's still a threat, but we all know its bullshit. They've literally built him back up from being ruined 3 or 4 different times and they always destroy him all over again, so at this point i have no interest in Wyatt at all, i don't care how many wins he picks up or what kinda weird shit they have him do at his compound, i'm not falling for this shit again.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Is Harper meant to be like autistic or something?


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

does anyone care about this main event? unless it sees Harper turn on Orton it's completely uninteresting.


----------



## Phaedra

Mordecay said:


> Is it just me or Harper seems more over than Randy in this match?


cause he is. this is a crowd of smart fans and they want more for harper so they're cheering him on more.

and they are not ready to forgive that WM title match lol.


----------



## SureUmm

Luke with his hair neatly pulled back and a clean shirt makes him look like such a sellout.


----------



## wkc_23

SAMCRO said:


> Lol just watch Harper turn on Randy and they put Bray right back at square one with The Family again, every fucking time they split them up and everyone goes out on their own they stick them back together about 2 months later.


Hope that doesn't happen. Harper needs to be on his own. He's over as a face, has great in ring skills and is solid on the mic. Just let him do him. Fuck the Wyatt family reunion AGAIN.


----------



## Xenoblade

Luke Harper looks like Mic Foleys dumbass nephew.


----------



## Phaedra

YES! Get chet cheterfield to do colour on smackdown lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Yes, online only.
> 
> But there's an option to play with & against bots only, WHICH IS WHY IT SHOULD BE PLAYABLE OFFLINE! :no: lol
> 
> Very fun game when you're playing well & your team is working together though!


Oh ok, I don't usually play online because I don't think I'm very good at it, I usually play RPGs/Storyline Oriented type of games. I hope you have a lot of fun when you play though! I got Mass Effect Andromeda so I still got to play through that first, I've enjoyed it despite a lot of people not liking it.


----------



## Hawkke

Since they brought Rowan back in the "team" the only answer left is new blood, as to who that may be, we'll have to see after the draft.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Harper and Rowan should have been dominating the tag team division since 2013 and would have been great to put over the proper version of The Ascension in late 2014.

Oh well.


----------



## cgs480

I was hoping Cien Almas would debut tonight with all the rumors about him being called up.

They better not put him on 205 live! lol, it's something they would do though.


----------



## DoubtGin

The fuck was that finish? :lmao


----------



## Ace

Of course.

Bray's powers are fucking useless..

What a fucking jobber fpalm


----------



## wwe9391

lol Rowan pinned on his return


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Orton RKO's Rowan after Bray vanishes from the ring...eh


----------



## Taroostyles

What the fuck was that garbage


----------



## Headliner

So what was the point in that if Orton/Harper still won.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Welcome back, Rowan! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SureUmm

I tell you hwat, this Erick Rowan guy is pretty damned impressive.


----------



## Uptown King

Ending was strange.....


----------



## wkc_23

Ok? :ti... But I'm glad Harper didn't turn.


----------



## birthday_massacre

shit match that made no sense


----------



## Leather Rebel




----------



## Ace

LMAO even the announcers have no clue wtf that was :lmao


----------



## THughes87

Wyatts reaction after losing made me fucking laugh

he was just like...wtf ever dude fuck this company


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Rowan is literally only good for being Wyatt's silent henchman, thats his ceiling, wwe have no interest in doing anything else with him, he'll probably be released when The Wyatt Family shit is over.


----------



## SovereignVA

This is how I felt after their match at Mania.

"I don't know what just happened, but Orton won for some reason."


----------



## Buster Baxter

WTF was that stupid shit....


----------



## Nolo King

Easily one of the worst Smackdown's I've seen in a while..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Yet Bray doesn't use those magical powers to save his WWE championship from being taken by Orton at WM?

Huuuuhhhh?

Whaaaaaaa?


----------



## Headliner

Well, that was a bad ending. Mania fever is over which means back to wrestling misery I guess.


----------



## DoubtGin

Meh, this is how it ends. A simple tag match with nothing happening at the end.

Very disappointing Smackdown overall. Highlights:

Nakamura debuting
AJ's short promo (but this really felt like goodbye)
Ambrose vs Corbin

edit: and of course Miz


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Expect me to take Rowan seriously when he got pinned by the rock in 6 seconds


----------



## Xenoblade

dear god..


----------



## AngryConsumer

:frown2: No Almas. No Tranquillo. :frown2:


----------



## wwe9391

Raw so much better this week. Its not even close.


----------



## Strategize

Awful. Nakamura should of ended the show.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Bray is still a complete loser even when he uses his powers and cheats, the guy is worthless at this point, he's fucking ruined beyond repair.


----------



## Ace

Should have ended it with AJ and Nakamura.


----------



## DoolieNoted

well, that ending was bad.

Really bad.

Like BalorGOAT bad..


----------



## Taroostyles

Good match from Dean and Baron and the Nak and Tye debuts but the whole story with Bray and Orton is completely underwhelming and the ending was beyond retarded.

Let me teleport out of the ring so my team can lose, great thinking.


----------



## Uptown King

Maybe Harper helps Bray win in the house of horrors match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

The Nakamura debut should've ended tonight. 

That was some boneheaded decision-making for this week's SDL.


----------



## Brollins

Xenoblade said:


> Yes it does.. If people pop for his flashy offense than change it if you are going to be a heel, or just be a face.
> 
> If you aren't getting heat as a heel you are just as big a failure as Roman is for not getting cheered as a face.


It doesn't apply to AJ. You are asking them to waste the greatest wrestler they have by nerfing him, he draws by being good, not by being heel or face.

Roman is OVER as hell. Forget what you thought about heels and faces, Roman Reigns is a new type of thing in the making.


----------



## Honey Bucket

WWE destroying the Bray character week after week.

They are legitimately fucking useless.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849441412726829057


----------



## Ecoces

what a stupid ending, wwe booking is AWFUL. "omg Rowan is back with bray ... the wyatt family is a force to be reckoned with again"

*Rowan gets pinned his first match back*

lol there is SO much WWE could do with Wyatt and the family.

the only cool thing to happen was Nakamura, and he didn't even do anything just kinda showed up and Danced.


----------



## safc-scotty

AngryConsumer said:


> :frown2: No Almas. No Tranquillo. :frown2:


Pretty sure he's going to show up on 205live tonight.

I'm guessing you might not be happy with that if you're a fan of his, but he should get plenty of time to shine on there and hopefully can shine like Neville has.


----------



## MOBELS

They desperately have to hit the reset button on all the current feuds, everything's so stale at the moment - especially this terrible Wyatt/Orton feud. If they lose AJ the shows absolutely fucked as there is no one with momentum at the moment bar The Miz and Nakamura.


----------



## Ace

mobels said:


> They desperately have to hit the reset button on all the current feuds, everything's so stale at the moment - especially this terrible Wyatt/Orton feud. If they lose AJ the shows absolutely fucked as there is no one with momentum at the moment bar The Miz and Nakamura.


 I don't think they'll do it, so many people are hating on the idea on social media lol

Everyone knows he's fucked on Raw.

I'd like to see Bray, Ambrose and Ziggler be traded for Rollins, Cesaro and Zayn.

Bray, Ambrose and Ziggler need the new scenery.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

I'm obviously watching on a delay and missed this party, but I just gotta say..

That John Cena/Nikki Bella impression by Miz and Maryse is FUCKING HILARIOUS


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol what in the fucking world made them think ending SDL with this dull as dirt tag match with a dumb ending would be better than having Nakamura close the show?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Ecoces said:


> the only cool thing to happen was Nakamura, and he didn't even do anything just kinda showed up and Danced.


That was dancing?!


----------



## Stellar

They couldn't even have Bray come out on top at the end. Thats how much they are actually behind Bray Wyatt. "Oh lets do the black animation of death so that Bray can escape outside of the ring and avoid getting pinned". Why are you laughing Bray? You can't freaking beat Orton in any way and none of your "special powers" and everything else has worked. This is so bad. Who really believes that Wyatt may actually defeat Orton in this "house of horrors" match? No one.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah AJ on Raw is like 4th or 5th from the top at best. Lesnar, Reigns, Balor, and Rollins all will be over him.

AJ isn't a Vince or Hunter vanity protect so he will never be the guy no matter what show he is on.


----------



## Joseph92

I kept laughing when they were talking tonight about Bray and his magical powers. It didn't help him at WrestleMania and they think his new powers are going to help him in the future?


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol they even had Bray look like a complete loser the show after WM as well, usually they give him some pitty win to get some credibility back after he's been destroyed but not this time lol. He used his powers at WM and still lost, used his powers tonight and still lost, the guy can't even get the job done when he's using supernatural powers to cheat, he's fucking done.


----------



## Ace

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah AJ on Raw is like 4th or 5th from the top at best. Lesnar, Reigns, Balor, and Rollins all will be over him.
> 
> AJ isn't a Vince or Hunter vanity protect so he will never be the guy no matter what show he is on.


 On SD he is easily top 2.

If he goes to Raw, he will be fucked with so many chosen ones on the show.


----------



## Xenoblade

I *think* they are trying to tell a story where Bray Wyatt's powers are ineffective on Orton, but it just isn't working.

He just looks so stupid.. He has been jobbed out like this his whole career.


----------



## Ace

Both Raw and SD had shit finishes to the shows.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Whoever backstage keeps advocating the use of these 'magical powers' needs to be fired and kicked in the balls on the way out.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oney Lorcan is about to make his 205Live debut.


----------



## peowulf

You can "shake up" however many superstars you want. Just keep AJ on Smackdown and Reigns on Raw please.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Fucking retards. Bring back Rowan to amount to nothing. Team Harper with the guy who ruined his family... further destroy Wyatts character. 

These 3 are doomed if they stay. If I were them I'd collectively give up and all head anywhere else together. I'd bet my savings the 3 blow up and become one of pro wrestlings hottest commodities. Then tell Vince to fuck off.


----------



## Ace

Miz, Nakamura and Maryse were the MVPs this week.

Good of John to no show after burying Miz at WM :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Someone needs to take Rotunda aside, and tell him WWE don't appreciate you man. Not you Luke and not you Rowan. Go pack your bags. And go become megastars of the Pro Wrestling World at ROH or something. Give the middle finger to Vince.


----------



## Uptown King

3ku1 said:


> Someone needs to take Rotunda aside, and tell him WWE don't appreciate you man. Not you Luke and not you Rowan. Go pack your bags. And go become megastars of the Pro Wrestling World at ROH or something. Give the middle finger to Vince.


Pretty sure with the money Bray is making he doesn't mind. Atleast he was WC for a brief time.


----------



## Vic Capri

Smackdown just got real!






- Vic


----------



## Mugging of Cena

That ending was pretty uninspired. :\

Maryse in those shorts. :woolcock

Kind of a throw away episode with "shake up" looming.


----------



## 3ku1

Uptown King said:


> Pretty sure with the money Bray is making he doesn't mind. Atleast he was WC for a brief time.


From what I have heard of what Bray has said. He doesen't care about the money. I have a feeling he would do it for free. He is very passionate about the pro wrestling buisness. Money is great, but when your not creatively heading any where. Well Money can only do so much. Him being the WC means nothing now, considering he was completly shafted in his feud with Orton. Their is no reason now why he should of lost at mania. He could of won. And they could of gone Styles, Orton, Wyatt feud. That made sense. Wyatt needed the win, Orton diddn't. IT is just more damage to the Wyatt Character. Bringing Rowan Back too seemed pointless. Maybe Bray being sent to Raw, could give him a fresh feud. But nothing well change if his booking dosen't. This was the WORST moment in Rotunda's career. They absoloutely humilated Wyatt tonight. IT makes no sense they would give him a well deserved WC. Give him the Cena and Styles rub. Protect him so well. Then Shaft him at mania. And then rub salt in the wound.


----------



## Strategize

I really wanna see this Nakamura/Ziggler dark match.


----------



## Jay Valero

Once again, Amblows proves that he has to be in some garbage wrestling match to be worth half a damn. 

Please trade KO for Dean. Please?


----------



## TD Stinger

Shows often live and die on their beginnings and endings.

In the middle of this show you had a good women's match, Dillinger's debut, Nakamura's debut, a fun Ambrose vs. Corbin match, and the AJ "face" segment.

But this Wyatt/Orton feud has ran it's course and unfortunately it book ended the show which doesn't reflect well on the show itself.


----------



## Reotor

after 10 months or so i think its safe to say that SDL is anything BUT the land of opportunity.
There is a passage in the bible that describe Smackdown much better "A land that devours those living in it"

Is there anyone since the draft that looks better now than he was before the draft?
Bray? ruined
Tag team division? barren wasteland
Ziggler? done
Becky? dead
Ambrose? midcard hell
Alexa? jobbed
Miz? glorified jobber

I think the only 2 people that kinda look better or at least unharmed is AJ Styles and freaking Mojo Ryley.


----------



## Dolorian

SD Live dark match: Nakamura vs Dolph...


----------



## The Catche Jagger

Reotor said:


> after 10 months or so i think its safe to say that SDL is anything BUT the land of opportunity.
> There is a passage in the bible that describe Smackdown much better "A land that devours those living in it"
> 
> Is there anyone since the draft that looks better now than he was before the draft?
> Bray? ruined
> Tag team division? barren wasteland
> Ziggler? done
> Becky? dead
> Ambrose? midcard hell
> Alexa? jobbed
> Miz? glorified jobber
> 
> I think the only 2 people that kinda look better or at least unharmed is AJ Styles and freaking Mojo Ryley.


Bray was already shafted several times before the brand split ever occurred. At least he was put at the top of the card here.

Only 2 tag teams in Smackdown were really legit to begin with. The rest were already jobbers or Rhyno & Slater, which only happened because of the brand split.

Ziggler was already a mess before the brand split, and he still managed to have that great feud with the Miz back in the fall. Unfortunately, he has been a bit directionless since, due to the abrupt end of his title reign and then turning heel soon afterward.

Becky's fine? The issue is that the division is small and lacking in skilled performers to put on good matches with her. She's still consistently treated as one of the top stars of that division, as she should be.

Ambrose's weird midcard limbo mostly comes out of the weird booking flip that happened through December and January, where the built up feud between him and The Miz just kinda ended and he was left with no program for a while, until he was transitioned to Corbin.

Lol @ the idea that Alexa is being shafted.

The Miz began the run of his career on Smackdown and has been able to do some amazing work there. At this point he's been elevated to the level of a main event guy, which was not at all the case this time last year. The Miz is probably the greatest argument for Smackdown being the land of opportunity.


----------



## zrc

SD could really have done with a tag team to debut. Other than AA and the Usos they got zero credible teams. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## domotime2

Reotor said:


> after 10 months or so i think its safe to say that SDL is anything BUT the land of opportunity.
> There is a passage in the bible that describe Smackdown much better "A land that devours those living in it"
> 
> Is there anyone since the draft that looks better now than he was before the draft?
> Bray? ruined
> Tag team division? barren wasteland
> Ziggler? done
> Becky? dead
> Ambrose? midcard hell
> Alexa? jobbed
> *Miz? glorified jobber*
> 
> I think the only 2 people that kinda look better or at least unharmed is AJ Styles and freaking Mojo Ryley.


if you dont think Miz looks better now that he did before the draft, then i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## chronoxiong

Smackdown highlights:
-The Miz and Maryse take one more last shot at Cena and Nikki. Their impersonations were spot on and Maryse was looking hot in Nikki's gear.
-Shinsuke finally made his debut! But he didn't say anything! That sucked. 
-Baron Corbin defeated Ambrose in a Street Fight. Ambrose's stock is so low now. Sometimes I forget he's on the show now.
-Did AJ Styles turn face? The fans just want to cheer for him while Reigns gets showered with boos on the other show.
-I feel like Orton's story with Bray should end now. Looks like it's going to continue.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

1. The Miz is better as John Cena than John Cena is as John Cena
2. Nakamura had the most pointless debut ever
3. Why the fuck wasn't THAT Corbyn vs Ambrose match on at WrestleMania?
4. I love Bray Wyatt but for fuck's sake get him away from anything he's currently doing, jesus fucking christ
5. Still don't get the appeal of Tye Dillinger
6. Naomi's entrance theme still makes me dance on instinct
7. Never let Mojo Rawley talk ever again
8. The looming shake-up meant this was a show where they couldn't even really begin to advance any new stories so it just felt flat, especially for the first show post-Mania


----------



## TheMenace

Maryse in that Nikki outfit tho. :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Damn the perfect 10 and Nakamura made their debuts :mark: :mark: :mark: Show was alright but this week RAW was better imo


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Should've done the "shake up" Monday on Raw, then this show could've started some storylines instead just a placeholder... Nakamuras debut was like wtf, so pointless


----------



## Mox Girl

Some thoughts about SD from the front row:

- Even though Dean lost, the Street Fight was so so soooo much better than the Mania match. The part when the action spilled out over the barricade was right next to my seat, I was prob on camera going nuts for Dean then :lol

- Maryse's body is epic in person. She's gorgeous.

- When Miz & Maryse came out dressed as John & Nikki, there was this girl in the next section to us who was dressed like Nikki who thought it was them and had a 'congrats John & Nikki' sign LOL. Her face when she realised was classic.

- Just as Randy Orton was making his entrance at the start, a bunch of WWE guys came to ringside surrounding Wyatt & Rowan, they were wearing hoodies. We then spent the whole of Bray's promo on the screen looking at the ring waiting for somebody to come out 

- Harper was having a blast interacting with the crowd. He kept winking at people and motioning to them, it's clear he's having fun being a face.

- Nakamura was constantly dancing, even when the cameras weren't on :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolorian said:


> SD Live dark match: Nakamura vs Dolph...


Thanks for sharing! Good to see Shinsuke Nakamura recieving a warm welcome 

Dolph Ziggler bringing back his Head Stand Headlock was great, and him stealing Nakamura's taunt with the ropes was just classic :lol


----------



## BEE

As someone who decided not to see Nakamura on NXT and this is the first time seeing him in the WWE, all I have to say is: * That's how a STAR makes his entrance * goddamn I was in awe of that entrance. Definitely the BEST entrance in the WWE today. The guy oozes ring-charisma.


----------



## Simply Flawless

I know WWE logic at times doesn't exist but whut......Harper weeks ago hated Randy distrusted him and watched him destroy the Family and burn down their hippie compound. Yet is saving Randy from Bray....i don't get it


----------

